# Finn Balor Beat Roman Reigns CLEAN In His Debut



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

TaterTots said:


> There is a reason why they picked Balor so early (#3 on RAW) ahead of both Brock and Roman. Their intent is very clear, the way they have hyped him up and how they debuted him should cue you on what they intend to do. Balor beat Roman clean on his debut night and moved to the title picture right away. He is a Triple H guy 100% and no doubt given the way he was booked on RAW that he is a Vince guy as well.
> 
> The days of Roman as the top face of the company are over and now Balor is taking that spot. So it doesn't really matters anymore if Roman is a face or a heel, he is no longer THE GUY.
> 
> ...




I mean, wow. Did not see that coming. Can’t believe they’re giving him that big of a push right off the bat. Damn good start to the this “New Era.”


----------



## Super Hetero Male (Jul 1, 2016)

NXT Roman Reigns beat main roster Roman Reigns in a SHOCKING upset


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Perfect opportunity for Reigns to run back into the ring during the interview and kill Finn.

But no.

"I RESPEKT DAT DUDE!11!"


----------



## Coconette7 (Nov 21, 2011)

Ahahaha, at the beggining of the show he had a little face-off with Rusev, thought they were gonna make him go after the USA championship. But this is so awesome. Although we all know this is Reigns being punished.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

It was the right call.

I don't really want to see Roman vs Seth main eventing again, and Finn was a higher draft pick than Roman so it was only right Roman jobbed.


----------



## HensonNXT (Jul 23, 2016)

ITS A PARTY HERE ON WF TONITE MAGGLE !


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

Holy fuck mate. I didn't imagine they will humiliate Roman to that extent. He went from superman to getting pinned two nights in a row.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Perfect opportunity for Reigns to run back into the ring during the interview and kill Finn.
> 
> But no.
> 
> "I RESPEKT DAT DUDE!11!"


Maybe the "Vince pissed at reigns" shit was legit? That sounds like something Vince would force him to say.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:wow:wow:wow

So much for all that "fake punishment" talk around here :lmao. Clean to a fuckin NXT guy, who the hell does he face at SS?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

He technically already had his debut at the beginning of the show. :genius


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This... Was.. Beautiful.. Not a single dirty trick done.. Not a single fuckery tactic.. Reigns got legit pinned clean as clean as can be..

And it's wonderful...


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Damn dont piss off Vince. Reigns went from having the rocketship up his ass to a torpedo to his career.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Very smart move on WWE's part. Rollins vs Balor has been a dream match now for the last few years. Glad they wanted to capitalize on it now instead of 6 months down the road. Rollins vs Reigns is overkill at this point. Curious who Reigns is going to face now. But the match between Rollins and Balor is going to be amazing and with a hot crowd like Brooklyn? :mark: Can't wait!


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Somewhere Samoa Joe is laughing.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Trash. But if you're gonna do this have Reigns snap and beat the crap outta him afterwards, then Meth Rollins comes in taunting Balor with his whiny laugh of his.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

Spidey said:


> He technically already had his debut at the beginning of the show. :genius


PARTY POOPER!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, at least now half of WF can shut the fuck up about Roman never losing clean. He's lost clean to Seth, Dean and Finn now, and probably more to come if he continues to get punished.

I just wonder what the hell they'll do with Roman at Summerslam now.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The better Look beat The Look. :vince$


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I just wonder what the hell they'll do with Roman at Summerslam now.


Being called an Idiot by the GOAT. 

Roman vs Jericho.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Well, at least now half of WF can shut the fuck up about Roman never losing clean. He's lost clean to Seth, Dean and Finn now, and probably more to come if he continues to get punished.
> 
> I just wonder what the hell they'll do with Roman at Summerslam now.


Probably give him the US title or let him beat Cesaro


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> It was the right call.
> *
> I don't really want to see Roman vs Seth* main eventing again, and Finn was a higher draft pick than Roman so it was only right Roman jobbed.


I thought for sure they'd go that route, thinking it would be a bigger draw. But thankfully they went with the right choice creatively. Reigns has been in the spotlight for I don't know how long now, going on almost two straight years. We didn't need another Shield matchup. 

It was a great call. I also love the way they booked Balor. It wasn't like he got some cheap little roll up to shockingly 'steal' a victory. Balor held his own for the entire match, and took Reigns down with his finisher. So they didn't minimize his victory.


----------



## DaGawd44 (Jul 21, 2016)

Whether you like Finn or not, Roman winning would have been a slap in everyone's face.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

The match was like a metaphor for the backstage politics in and the future of WWE. Triple H's guy beat Vince McMahon's guy.


----------



## MrKisstoefur (Jul 27, 2015)

Braun vs Roman at SummerFest confirmed lol


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I have a question. How is Rollins' Curb Stomp banned and Balor's Coup de Grâce isn't? Besides the historical infamy of curb stomps.

Not saying I want it banned, I'm just trying to understand the logic(or lack thereof).


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

If Balor wins the title WF will complain about super Finn. Prepare for the hate guys because Finn is obviously being groomed to being a top guy. Dude is fit as hell. Women will love him. Kids will go crazy for the demon gimmick and buy all the merch. I easily see Vince seeing this guy as a goldmine


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Finn's beaten better Samoans.


----------



## MrKisstoefur (Jul 27, 2015)

LPPrince said:


> I have a question. How is Rollins' Curb Stomp banned and Balor's Coup de Grâce isn't? Besides the historical infamy of curb stomps.
> 
> Not saying I want it banned, I'm just trying to understand the logic(or lack thereof).


ADR's move is similar as well, except they're on the ropes/turnbuckle lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

@;


LPPrince said:


> I have a question. How is Rollins' Curb Stomp banned and Balor's Coup de Grâce isn't? Besides the historical infamy of curb stomps.
> 
> Not saying I want it banned, I'm just trying to understand the logic(or lack thereof).


One hits you in the gut


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Balor clearly has a fucking rocket strapped to his ass, probably due to him being a favourite but probably also because he doesn't have much time left to make it to where they want to take him.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

But I thought Raw only had Rollins and Reigns as main eventers? :lmao


Great decision. What a match for the title at Summerslam. Rollins vs Balor is going to be amazing :mark:


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank goodness Roman Reigns lost. Too soon for Balor? Who cares, it's still better than Roman Reigns, I'd have taken Kane or Mark Henry over Roman Reigns.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> Holy fuck mate. I didn't imagine they will humiliate Roman to that extent. He went from superman to getting pinned two nights in a row.


Hopefully further humiliation is to come :evil:. Bring back the Kiss My Ass Club for this man!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> @;
> 
> One hits you in the gut


I still imagine kids trying it in their free time and that can't end well. Sure, won't lead to concussions, but...

Oh. Answered my own question. Well, thanks for leading me down the right train of thought. hahaha


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm definitely going to be favouring Smackdown. I can't sit through another Rollins title reign, even if he's booked better. 

They need to turn Reigns heel already. Maybe they're building to it, but maybe they think a depush and an underdog run will help him.


----------



## DethDropLockSplash (Mar 24, 2011)

Finn Balor is a vanilla midget, Roman shouldve got the win. Never liked him until tonight. Tossing Finn around like a little kid


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

LPPrince said:


> I have a question. How is Rollins' Curb Stomp banned and Balor's Coup de Grâce isn't? Besides the historical infamy of curb stomps.
> 
> Not saying I want it banned, I'm just trying to understand the logic(or lack thereof).


I guess because the Curb Stomp targets the head even though it seems pretty safe, and the double foot stomp lands on their stomach. One of the reasons Rollins mentioned was Vince said he could see people trying to imitate the Curb Stomp, and said he'd imagine if it was around when Shane was a kid he would have tried it on Stephanie.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

There's a code to this shit. Don't be a fucking goober and shit on the boys who are there to put you over and get your wellness-violating ass to the next level.

It's good to see Vince still takes that to heart, even if he is mostly senile by this point. 

FINN FINN FINN FINN FINN


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

KingCosmos said:


> If Balor wins the title WF will complain about super Finn. Prepare for the hate guys because Finn is obviously being groomed to being a top guy. Dude is fit as hell. Women will love him. Kids will go crazy for the demon gimmick and buy all the merch. I easily see Vince seeing this guy as a goldmine


Its only fail right? 

Shaemus winning the belt in the less then 3 month complains
Del Rio wining the rumble & MITB in less then a year complains
Reigns winning the rumble right after the shield was over complains



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757758249932292096


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

my only reaction to describe this.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Roman technically has zero right to even fight Seth again. Seth has already proven that, at his best, the most Roman can hope for is a draw.

If he fought Ambrose 1v1, he'd probably win, but Rollins is kryptonite, like Ambrose is to Rollins, and Reigns to Ambrose.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

I honestly want Balor to win the title. Seth's reign was terribly boring. The only reason people got high on him again was because he got injured and came back


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Surprised that Roman lost tonights match as I expected Balor to lose however we are in for a glorious treat at SS. Its even possible that Finn could walk out the first ever universal champion.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

It's a big one for sure.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

People thought Roman was pushed hard. Beating Owens, Cesaro, pinning United States champ, and Reigns on his first day is quite impressive.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

One of the best episodes of Raw I've seen in a while. Guys like Balor, Zayn, Owens, Cesaro, Rollins, etc are the real stars. And that womens match was damn good too.

Can't wait for Balor/Rollins, should be absolutely sick :mark:


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

THE GUY said:


> People thought Roman was pushed hard. Beating Owens, Cesaro, pinning United States champ, and Reigns on his first day is quite impressive.


It's nothing to do with who's being pushed harder or people contradicting themselves.

Most people like Balor and hate Reigns. They're not gonna complain about somebody they like actually main eventing shows. No matter how fast it took them to get to the top.

Me, personally I actually don't mind Reigns. He's not one of my favourites but I liked him in The Shield but even as a singles wrestler I think he's capable of having some great matches. I just wish he was a heel. Why WWE are so reluctant to turn him is beyond me. It would probably work out even better for him in the long run. Cause he can gain some fans along the way and then become a mega face in a year or two. But he needs this heel turn, just like The Rock needed it back in 98.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

The bottom line is that Finn won't get stale because it's a given that somewhere down the line, he will turn and join Gallows and Anderson and show a new side of himself, the complete opposite of why people can't take to Reigns because there's no sign of him changing


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

I was surprised it was clean as a whistle. Good match though.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

2K JAY said:


> It's nothing to do with who's being pushed harder or people contradicting themselves.
> 
> Most people like Balor and hate Reigns. They're not gonna complain about somebody they like actually main eventing shows. No matter how fast it took them to get to the top.
> 
> Me, personally I actually don't mind Reigns. He's not one of my favourites but I liked him in The Shield but even as a singles wrestler I think he's capable of having some great matches. I just wish he was a heel. Why WWE are so reluctant to turn him is beyond me. It would probably work out even better for him in the long run. Cause he can gain some fans along the way and then become a mega face in a year or two. But he needs this heel turn, just like The Rock needed it back in 98.


Lets not forget Balor is ready for a huge push and a possible world title, he hs a 20 year vet. Reigns was not ready and was still green when he got his super push. Its really apples and oranges.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Natsuke said:


> Roman technically has zero right to even fight Seth again. Seth has already proven that, at his best, the most Roman can hope for is a draw.
> 
> If he fought Ambrose 1v1, he'd probably win, but Rollins is kryptonite, like Ambrose is to Rollins, and Reigns to Ambrose.


Well thats the thing.

Rollins has beaten both Ambrose and Reigns

Reigns has beaten both Ambrose and Rollins

Ambrose has beaten both Rollins and Reigns

So I'm not sure if its a rock paper scissors type thing as its more of a "what are the circumstances at the time" scenario.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I just wonder what the hell they'll do with Roman at Summerslam now.


I suspect he will have a feud with Owens leading to a match at SummerSlam.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Lol @THE GUY Roman unlike Balor was never ready for his push. The fact that eliminated Bryan to win the rumble didnt help matters either though that's not one of the reasons I don't like him. Roman was pushed too hard, too fast. Balor might not win against Rollins ya know and might even lose some matches before the match.

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> :wow:wow:wow
> 
> So much for all that "fake punishment" talk around here :lmao. Clean to a fuckin NXT guy, who the hell does he face at SS?


Mojo Rawley.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is great for Reigns, he's losing clean in matches now. He's getting humbled and the fans can't complain about the superman booking.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

THE GUY said:


> People thought Roman was pushed hard. Beating Owens, Cesaro, pinning United States champ, and Reigns on his first day is quite impressive.


Impressive but let's judge him on his first year as a singles guy. He's been ready for a while and was held back in NXT while Reigns was nowhere near close to ready when the Shield ended.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

The next Super Cena incoming... But without the the charisma an mic skills


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Finn Balor is not a young man, either you give him a rocket push, or you don't use him at all. They've got 5 more years to keep trying with Reigns.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm fine with them pushing new guys in to the main event, however i'm not to sure Balor is the right choice for a super main event push. Was never really entertained by him in NXT but here's to hoping he can change my opinion on him.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Nakamura should get the mega push instead of Balor.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Kishido said:


> Nakamura should get the mega push instead of Balor.


Lol Nakamura can barely speak English for promos. I like him but unless he learns English so that he can cut decent promos theres no way he should be mega pushed.

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

It was awesome! Like most people, I thought it was going to be romanwinslol. I actually fast-forwarded the match, but when I realized Finn won, I had to rewind it.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Balor will be a mega draw for them. He's like Jeff Hardy back in 08/09, except better at wrestling and less likely to be dead by age 50. When you've got the kind of gimmick Finn has, talking ability is irrelevant. He's good looking, talented as fuck and has a great entrance. 

There are a handful of guys throughout WWE history who have been in his situation. Hardy and Mysterio are two examples of this, they didn't need godly mic skills to engage with an audience.


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

I'll be damned their, "made the right call", streak continues.

I thought they might as well had given Reigns the spot like they did with Rollins because I figured he would be the obvious choice but they actually did something unpredictable for once. I knew Balor was going to be favored but goddamn did they show their true intentions with this guy going forward tonight. 

But in a roundabout way, this was the best option for them to take because you can not call it a new era with Reigns and Rollins still dominating the main event scene. Plus Balor is 35, so they better roll the dice on him now and see how far they can go.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

TheClub said:


> Lol Nakamura can barely speak English for promos. I like him but unless he learns English so that he can cut decent promos theres no way he should be mega pushed.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


And still he has more charisma and personality than Balor LOL


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Reigns is just taking abuse for the violation. Pretty soon he'll be back at being DA GUY.


----------



## Jon Moore (Oct 26, 2015)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Perfect opportunity for Reigns to run back into the ring during the interview and kill Finn.
> 
> But no.
> 
> "I RESPEKT DAT DUDE!11!"


So much this. 

Reigns comes back as a rule breaker and a loser as per Steph, let down Raw. Loses to a newbie on his debut. Perfect point to have a low moment and flip out. Nah, remind us he's a good guy.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Very happy to have something fresh for the Raw Universal title. Rollins vs Balor will be amazing. Wonder where Reigns is going?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jon Moore said:


> So much this.
> 
> Reigns comes back as a rule breaker and a loser as per Steph, let down Raw. Loses to a newbie on his debut. Perfect point to have a low moment and flip out. Nah, remind us he's a good guy.


Completely agree. It was a good show, only thing that was missing was the Reigns heel turn after losing the match. Would've been the perfect cherry on top. But instead, they have him even do a promo after the match, and say that he respects Balor. That's the last thing that they should be having Reigns say at this juncture. Missed a golden opportunity for his character. Oh well. At least Raw was good.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Reigns being punished like this is amazing 
Now we get a nice little few months of him jobbing


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Kishido said:


> And still he has more charisma and personality than Balor LOL


Never said he didnt. But how awkward would it be during feuds when he doesnt even do the build up because he cant cut promos due to not knowing English.

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Steph calls him a loser, loses clean to Balor in his first night on Raw and then praises him right after the match. It is official. 

Finn Balor will be the top face of Raw and Rollins will be the top heel. I like that. This is actually good for Reigns in the long term too. A heel turn and midcard feuds will do wonders for him. 

Now lets see how long it takes for the crowds to turn on Balor just because he is the "chosen one".


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Perfect opportunity for Reigns to run back into the ring during the interview and kill Finn.
> 
> But no.
> 
> "I RESPEKT DAT DUDE!11!"


I really thought the turn was coming when the interviewer walked up to him, because he had been showing hints of wrestling heel during the actual match, with less showboating for his moves and a more punishing moveset (e.g. the double powerbomb). To have him say that crap was just comical.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

It was so satisfying man i loved it


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

zkorejo said:


> Steph calls him a loser, loses clean to Balor in his first night on Raw and then praises him right after the match. It is official.
> 
> Finn Balor will be the top face of Raw and Rollins will be the top heel. I like that. This is actually good for Reigns in the long term too. A heel turn and midcard feuds will do wonders for him.
> 
> Now lets see how long it takes for the crowds to turn on Balor just because he is the "chosen one".


Dude is a better wrestler than Cena and Roman combined. Not sure just yet why they would turn on him.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm fine with Balor as the top face and Rollins as the top heel, but it'd be cool to see them switch roles.

What if Club gets involved in the championship match at Summerlsam, helping Balor beat Rollins and become the new champ. 

Rollins would then get dumped by the authority (basically Stephanie at this point) for failing to win the world title yet again, making him a babyface. Then we'd finally get a face Rollins, vs a heel Balor with the club on his side.

That is something I would like to see but i guess Balor is too popular to turn heel right now.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

What is a Heel said:


> Dude is a better wrestler than Cena and Roman combined. Not sure just yet why they would turn on him.


Trust me.. they will find something to complain about. 

I'm sure he wont be as hated as Cena and Reigns though.


----------



## BrokedownChevy (Feb 11, 2016)

Cool. A guy I've seen wrestle this one time tonight is being given the keys to the car. This couldn't possibly blow up in their faces.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> Steph calls him a loser, loses clean to Balor in his first night on Raw and then praises him right after the match. It is official.
> 
> Finn Balor will be the top face of Raw and Rollins will be the top heel. I like that. This is actually good for Reigns in the long term too. A heel turn and midcard feuds will do wonders for him.
> 
> Now lets see how long it takes for the crowds to turn on Balor just because he is the "chosen one".


Stop acting as if people have an issue with the "chosen one" in principle. People hate it when management pushes people that have no business being pushed or in ways that ruin the experience.


----------



## Jon Moore (Oct 26, 2015)

zkorejo said:


> Steph calls him a loser, loses clean to Balor in his first night on Raw and then praises him right after the match. It is official.
> 
> Finn Balor will be the top face of Raw and Rollins will be the top heel. I like that. This is actually good for Reigns in the long term too. A heel turn and midcard feuds will do wonders for him.
> 
> Now lets see how long it takes for the crowds to turn on Balor just because he is the "chosen one".


It's not the chosen one thing that killed Roman's popularity. It's the forced down your throat aspect of it. Balor was the most popular guy in every ring he was in. You don't have to force him, the people are begging for him.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

i want reigns to snap next week in a tag match him and zayn vs owens and seth

have him destroy zayn and turn heel setting up a competitive match at summerslam with roman winning 

have the feud continue with zayn picking up a clean tag match pin on raw about 2 weeks later setting up a number 1 contendership steel cage match for the next raw ppv, match end's with reigns spearing zayn through the cage for a draw

next night foley interrupts a reigns promo and tells him he and steph have decided that neither man is number 1 contender, he eats a superman punch roman goes to find sami but is ambushed by him with a lead pipe

last man standing at the next ppv roman wins but his personal feud with foley continues


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

If I was WWE, I would find a way to slow roll Balor winning the title to Wrestlemania in Orlando. Orlando sees Finn as a home-town hero and will explode when he gets the gold. I won't be shocked when this happens.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

DOTL said:


> Stop acting as if people have an issue with the "chosen one" in principle. People hate it when management pushes people that have no business being pushed or in ways that ruin the experience.





Jon Moore said:


> It's not the chosen one thing that killed Roman's popularity. It's the forced down your throat aspect of it. Balor was the most popular guy in every ring he was in. You don't have to force him, the people are begging for him.


I understand that, but you guys cant deny that everytime someone starts to get a mainevent push, their popularity starts to dwindle. Esp. on the internet. 

Like I said above. I am sure Balor wont be as hated as Cena and Reigns but I do expect a ton of Balor hate threads each week IF he becomes a champion as a babyface.


----------



## canuckster (Apr 2, 2012)

The seeds of a future feud between The Club and The Shield were planted tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> I understand that, but you guys cant deny that everytime someone starts to get a mainevent push, their popularity starts to dwindle. Esp. on the internet.
> 
> Like I said above. I am sure Balor wont be as hated as Cena and Reigns but I do expect a ton of Balor hate threads each week IF he becomes a champion as a babyface.


That's because Vince doesn't know how to manage his "top guys." He never gives them anything to work with, has them fight the same people 800 days a year, has forgotten that people CAN have matches outside of their rivalries and against other faces, and constantly puts them in corny purposeless promos that tell no story. Plus you gotta admit, the "The Guy" angle is weak to begin with. The top player is the one with the belt, or at least that should be the perception. Who draws the most can and should factor in, but the show shouldn't revolve around it. 

Lastly, Vince needs to get it out of his head that he can still make a star. He's out of touch. Even regular fans are too sophisticated for that because of the internet. He needs to let people gravitate to who they wish. If he's fair and gives liked wrestlers and equal shot for a push, instead of insisting on dominating the tone of the show, then there wouldn't be as many haters.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

TheClub said:


> Never said he didnt. But how awkward would it be during feuds when he doesnt even do the build up because he cant cut promos due to not knowing English.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


What about heyman becoming his manager. Brock jsut jumps around as well.

Strong Style should beat Brock in the future and Heyman takes him as new figther


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh god. If there was one person worse than Reigns, it was definitely Balor. I mean I knew he'd get a super push and all, but possibly main eventing Summerslam, one month into the main roster is something else.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

And Balor's finisher is even worse as Superman Punch.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

This is part of Roman's redemption story.

He's gonna take some losses before he redeems himself again.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Peerless said:


> Oh god. If there was one person worse than Reigns, it was definitely Balor. I mean I knew he'd get a super push and all, but possibly main eventing Summerslam, one month into the main roster is something else.


It makes sense. This "Raw" is being billed as a new show. As far as the roster is concerned, this was a debut for everyone. Even Braun Strowman got treated as if he were a new wrestler.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:wow

Yeah, surprising to read this tbh. I'm quite ambivalent on Finn as I've seen only a few matches of his, so I didn't really expect this.

Still, Owens/Rusev couldn't have just stepped up?  At least it's something fresh tho I guess and Balor/Rollins at SS is different.

Reigns to go HAM and turn heel then, yea :heyman6


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm pleased for Balor. 

We've seen enough of The Shield team mates facing each other for a while. Rollins Vs Balor is a fresh and exciting match to look forward to at Summerslam.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> :wow:wow:wow
> 
> So much for all that "fake punishment" talk around here :lmao. Clean to a fuckin NXT guy, who the hell does he face at SS?


 Hope they job Roman to KO, Zayn and Rusev too. It would do Roman a world of good. The fans will get off his back, it's then they can rebuild him again.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm still kinda shocked but so happy about it. Finn vs Rollins at Summerslam is just :trips5


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Batman said:


> :wow
> 
> Yeah, surprising to read this tbh. I'm quite ambivalent on Finn as I've seen only a few matches of his, so I didn't really expect this.
> 
> ...


 Owens and Rusev aren't HHH guys.

I hope Roman does the job for them too, Rusev at SS and then KO the next PPV.

Might as well use the Roman job tour to get others over.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Roman should have won. Way to early to push Finn in this manner and is very strange to drop the Rollins v Reigns storyline. Conclusion of the match at Summerslam should have ended with a Roman/Rollins double turn with Reigns being the first Universal Champion. 

It's fine pushing Balor, but to push him this strongly so quickly in such a high level match at the number 2 PPV of the year is ridiculous IMO.

Regardless this storyline has to end with Reigns turning heel and Rollins turning face, its beyond stupidity now if they think they can keep Roman face. That way they can have RAW's top faces: Rollins/Balor/Lesnar and top heels: Reigns/Rusev/Owens.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Straw Hat said:


> Owens and Rusev aren't HHH guys.
> 
> I hope Roman does the job for them too, Rusev at SS and then KO the next PPV.
> 
> Might as well use the Roman job tour to get others over.


True. I guess Reigns may well be facing one of them at SS, tbh.

Balor/Rollins is fresh at least and is a change from the norm. Looking forward to the match up and see where it goes from there.

Plus it's for the new Championship, so.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Reigns is clearly starting a "losing streak" angle, with a view to getting fan sympathy following his suspension.
Redemption story incoming, so 100% certain that there's no heel turn coming. Vince wants babyface Roman and DAMMIT he'll GET babyface Roman.

Balor is being put over as a huge deal. He was drafted before Roman and before Cena. They couldn't have him lose his debut match - or the main event match on his first RAW. I don't see that as a "rocket" or a "superman push". He will face Rollins at Summerslam in his regular non-painted gimmick, and he will lose. Balor-Rollins feud will continue until he unleashes Demon Balor. Then he will take the title.

My only disappointment is that this "Universal Title" will always be secondary to the WWE Title. So, even if this Balor-Rollins match, with Finn in full body paint mode, ends up happening at Wrestlemania, it won't be the main event.

On the subject of the IWC being "hypocritical" about the push Balor is getting, compared with the reaction to Roman ...
Balor is massively talented, werll established internationally as being a huge star, is extremely exciting to watch (and those that disagree, I really don't know what you're looking for in pro wrestling if you think people like Balor and Styles are "boring").

People saying "Oh yeah, now that an INDIE DARLING is getting the super push, you're happy, aren't you?" ...
Well, yeah. Because it's someone we like and respect as a wrestler. Your argument is circular and pretty much answers itself.

We've put up with people like Reigns being in the top spot for 95% of the last 30 years. Excuse us for getting excited when someone that's actually good at WRESTLING gets a main event push!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

mobels said:


> Roman should have won. Way to early to push Finn in this manner and is very strange to drop the Rollins v Reigns storyline. Conclusion of the match at Summerslam should have ended with a Roman/Rollins double turn with Reigns being the first Universal Champion.
> 
> It's fine pushing Balor, but to push him this strongly so quickly in such a high level match at the number 2 PPV of the year is ridiculous IMO.
> 
> Regardless this storyline has to end with Reigns turning heel and Rollins turning face, its beyond stupidity now if they think they can keep Roman face. That way they can have RAW's top faces: Rollins/Balor/Lesnar and top heels: Reigns/Rusev/Owens.


 This push should have gone to KO tbh. It was his time, but of course, HHH had to give it to one of his boys on his first night there. If Balor wins the title in his very first month, his push will be far bigger than Roman's.


----------



## SyrusMX (Apr 6, 2007)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Clean to a fuckin NXT guy, who the hell does he face at SS?


His good friends Self Loathing and Pity Party


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

greasykid1 said:


> Reigns is clearly starting a "losing streak" angle, with a view to getting fan sympathy following his suspension.
> Redemption story incoming, so 100% certain that there's no heel turn coming. Vince wants babyface Roman and DAMMIT he'll GET babyface Roman.
> 
> Balor is being put over as a huge deal. He was drafted before Roman and before Cena. They couldn't have him lose his debut match - or the main event match on his first RAW. I don't see that as a "rocket" or a "superman push". He will face Rollins at Summerslam in his regular non-painted gimmick, and he will lose. Balor-Rollins feud will continue until he unleashes Demon Balor. Then he will take the title.
> ...


 Not a fan of someone coming onto the show and immediately getting thrust into a main event without any build. 

You have to build to it to get the big moment. They're blowing the title win immediately. What does Balor do if he wins at Summerslam? He will have won the title within a month of his WWE career. No where but down from there for him.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Straw Hat said:


> Not a fan of someone coming onto the show and immediately getting thrust into a main event without any build.
> 
> You have to build to it to get the big moment. They're blowing the title win immediately. What does Balor do if he wins at Summerslam? He will have won the title within a month of his WWE career. No where but down from there for him.


I agree that an immediate title win would be bad for any character.
I'll be very surprised if Balor beats Rollins in their first encounter.

I think it's fine to bring in a new guy at main event level though, if they are established already for many of the fans, as Balor is.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

greasykid1 said:


> I agree that an immediate title win would be bad for any character.
> I'll be very surprised if Balor beats Rollins in their first encounter.
> 
> I think it's fine to bring in a new guy at main event level though, if they are established already for many of the fans, as Balor is.


 Even then what if they give him a title in his first few months there. It does nothing for him and only heightens expectations on him, everything he does will be under the microscope. It's too much for someone who has just gotten to the main roster. He should have two close matches with Rollins and lose both, then Rollins can feud with KO, Rusev etc while Balor builds himself up in the midcard and uppercard.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Being called an Idiot by the GOAT.
> 
> Roman vs Jericho.


Fuck even having a match, Just have Reigns sit on a stool in the middle of the ring while Jericho shits on him for fifteen minutes.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Not a bad guy not a good guy just a JOBBER HAHAHAHA REIGNS SUCKS


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

People will bitch and moan about everything but that was a good Raw. The fan favourite won, it sets up what could be the feud of the year against Rollins (WWE will probably drop the ball but hey, there's hope) and there's a massive main event at Summerslam with a brand new talent. 

I can get behind all this. Now all we need is a Reigns heel turn cos he is getting destroyed by the fans as a face.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Great raw.

The dynamic between Reigns and Balor made for a brilliant main event. Reigns looked like a fucking monster, I wouldn't say he's being punished at all. If anything I'd (tentatively) say that for once WWE are simply booking things correctly.

As someone who's never really watched Balor before, I've got high hopes for the dude. When he hits you it legit looks like he kills you, that's why he can beat guys like Reigns and Rusev.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I like that they're doing this, but I feel like it's more an extended punishment for Reigns rather than a true push for Balor. Reigns losing clean two nights in a row when he was Superman pre-suspension... come Survivor Series, beating Reigns clean might not be a big deal anymore. Depends if Reigns can get himself out of this doghouse.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Reigns really is in the doghouse right now it seems, he's never been this unprotected, took a clean loss before his suspension, took a clean loss at Battleground and now another loss against Bálor. Bálor had a great showing in both his matches on RAW especially the Fatal 4 Way, I believe this was the right call but Rollins should win at SummerSlam unless they're going to go with Bálor turning heel and joining his friends Anderson and Gallows.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I like that they're doing this, but I feel like it's more an extended punishment for Reigns rather than a true push for Balor. Reigns losing clean two nights in a row when he was Superman pre-suspension... come Survivor Series, beating Reigns clean might not be a big deal anymore. Depends if Reigns can get himself out of this doghouse.


 He needs this, he might actually get sympathy if he jobs to the whole midcard and goes on a big losing streak. 

They could play the whole him not being mentally there and how he's lost his competitive edge, even play up possible retirement with Roman losing confidence and no longer enjoying it anymore.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Damn, watching Reigns lose clean is just beautiful :lenny


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

It genuinely shocked me. I can't believe we're getting Rollins/Balor at Summerslam, holy crap what a match that will be. They've done something really great in the first episode of the 'new generation' or whatever and they've just made a star in one night. Congrats to Balor, what a heck of a debut night.

I know, like with Cena, any talk of Reigns turning heel is met with the whole 'they'll never turn him heel' stuff but I'm starting to believe that that's the direction they're heading for. Thinking about it, in Reigns last three matches he's lost to Rollins, lost to Ambrose and now lost to Balor. It seems like they're setting him up to snap at some point, I was half expecting it at the end of the match.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Straw Hat said:


> He needs this, he might actually get sympathy if he jobs to the whole midcard and goes on a big losing streak.
> 
> They could play the whole him not being mentally there and how he's lost his competitive edge, even play up possible retirement with Roman losing confidence and no longer enjoying it anymore.


Well, it's a lot better than the angle they were trying to run where Reigns wasn't the guy the Authority wanted as champion. Way too transparent in this day and age. Now, they have a chance to use reality to their advantage, because with the drug test failure, the fiction of late 2015/early 2016 is the reality of today, so he can be put in a proper underdog position.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Didn't see that coming at all. Kudos to WWE for that shocker. 

And well done for toning down Reigns' booking, it's very refreshing.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Finn is the stand out talent of this generation. If anyone deserves to be pushed to the moon it's him!


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

Speaking as a casual fan, one who's never seen NXT or anything except Raw or Smackdown (and lately just reading about them instead of watching) I had never seen Balor before. Sure the people in the crowd who watch all kinds of wrestling knew and loved Balor but those kids and parents in the audience had no idea who he was and, in one show, he pins Rusev who had been crushing everyone and then Reigns who treated him like a ragdoll for the first 5 minutes of the match.

With no background on Balor how am I and my kids supposed to react to him?

Maybe he should have come out as Demon Balor, or is that going to be at SS?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

OwenSES said:


> Finn is the stand out talent of this generation. If anyone deserves to be pushed to the moon it's him!


 Cena, AJ, Punk, Orton, Bryan, Joe etc are from the same generation? Look at the wide gap between their careers and Balor's. Orton is only a year older than Balor too.

If any one who deserves to be pushed to the moon, it's 3-4 guys in their late 20's to early 30's.

Balor certainly isn't one of them, he's an older version of Reigns but with a lot less upside.

The best of the new generation IMO is Kenny Omega followed by Zayn, KO, Rusev, Rollins and Roman.


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

Roman should have won.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> *I understand that, but you guys cant deny that everytime someone starts to get a mainevent push, their popularity starts to dwindle. Esp. on the internet.
> *
> Like I said above. I am sure Balor wont be as hated as Cena and Reigns but I do expect a ton of Balor hate threads each week IF he becomes a champion as a babyface.


This statement is correct and uncorrect at the same time.

It is true that as soon a main event push popularity can dwindle. It is untrue that people change their opinion on the wrestlers, though. It's just that when a superstar advances to the main event, he'll have the spotlight on him, and his detractors would be more vocal. I don't like Dolph Ziggler, but as long as he stays in the midcard, why would I bother voicing my displeasure? He's in a worthless position.

Now, if he's pushed again, I may consider to complain, but as long as he stays there, I'm fine.


Edit. Another point: WWE has the awful habit to change a character as soon as they push him to the main event, probably because they have a patter (and an idiotic one, I'd add) for their top stars that they want to follow at any cost. Perhaps people don't like the change in their hero behaviour and turn on him, but again I don't see why fans should be blamed for this.

If I was a fan of Shield Roman Reigns, I want to see Shield Roman Reigns. Not John Cena's impersonification by Roman Reigns.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

If Okada could speak English well, he would easily be the #1 for the new generation.

NJPW is so blessed to have him.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Well, at least now half of WF can shut the fuck up about Roman never losing clean. He's lost clean to Seth, Dean and Finn now, and probably more to come if he continues to get punished.
> 
> *I just wonder what the hell they'll do with Roman at Summerslam now.*


Winning the US Title from Rusev. He'll make the US Championship more credible than the WWE Universe Championship... and then fans will complain about that


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

im thinking jericho has reigns on the highlight reel then makes fun of him for being a loser then eats a spear

and we get jericho vs reigns at summerslam


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Winning the US Title from Rusev. He'll make the US Championship more credible than the WWE Universe Championship... and then fans will complain about that


That sounds like a good idea, Roman won't be in the main even but still relevant. I can't wait to see how salty this board will be lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

HiddenFlaw said:


> im thinking jericho has reigns on the highlight reel then makes fun of him for being a loser then eats a spear
> 
> and we get jericho vs reigns at summerslam


 Jericho to get a much needed win :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Winning the US Title from Rusev. He'll make the US Championship more credible than the WWE Universe Championship... and then fans will complain about that


I'll not complain as long as he is booked as a US champion should be, AKA not stronger than the WWE Champion.

I swear, you seem that person that just notice people complaining and never wonders why. There's a reason why people hated seeing Cena belittle the WWE Champion, and that's the fact that WWE title gets strongly devalued with shit like that. But no, we are just idiots that like to complain for the sake of complaining.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

ste1592 said:


> I'll not complain as long as he is booked as a US champion should be, AKA not stronger than the WWE Champion.
> 
> I swear, you seem that person that just notice people complaining and never wonders why. There's a reason why people hated seeing Cena belittle the WWE Champion, and that's the fact that WWE title gets strongly devalued with shit like that. But no, we are just idiots that like to complain for the sake of complaining.


The fans will complain no matter what. If he beats Rusev at Summerslam they will say he buried Rusev. If he gets a few main event segments on RAW as the US Champion people will complain. If he starts to doing the US Open challenge people will complain.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Straw Hat said:


> Cena, AJ, Punk, Orton, Bryan, Joe etc are from the same generation? Look at the wide gap between their careers and Balor's. Orton is only a year older than Balor too.
> 
> If any one who deserves to be pushed to the moon, it's 3-4 guys in their late 20's to early 30's.
> 
> ...


Zayn, Owens and Omega are only 3 years younger than Balor, Omega turns 33 in October. Reigns a year younger than them.

Balor started wrestling in 2000, same year as Kevin Owens and Kenny Omega. So if you are gonna say Balor is from the Bryan, Cena, Punk, Orton generation so is Kevin Owens and Kenny Omega 

Also not sure if you watched the last 2 years or so, Rollins and Reigns got pushed and Reigns got pushed to the moon and fucked himself over and Rollins is still being pushed given that he is easily the top heel in the whole company. 


But hey don't let facts get in the way of your anti-Balor opinion.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> The fans will complain no matter what. If he beats Rusev at Summerslam they will say he buried Rusev. If he gets a few main event segments on RAW as the US Champion people will complain. If he starts to doing the US Open challenge people will complain.


No, they will not. At least not I, even if you probably think I will. ANYTHING that keeps Roman Reigns out of the main event scene for a while sounds like heaven to me, even a lenghty US title run, something that a shit ton of people on this very forum wanted him to go through instead of winning that disaster they called Royal Rumble 2015.

I'm sure some Rusev fans will complain, but that has very little to do with Roman Reigns, and rather with the fact that their favourite is going to lose some of his momentum to put over someone else. And besides, I've seen people complaining about Ambrose retaining on Sunday, because they wanted heel Reigns to win. 

You can't please everyone, that's obvious. But claiming that people will change their mind as soon as you push their favourites is ridicolous.


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

Roman better suck it up, take the shit, like the taste, go back in line and claw his way back. I think he has a big chance to win a lot of guys over here.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

ste1592 said:


> This statement is correct and uncorrect at the same time.
> 
> It is true that as soon a main event push popularity can dwindle. It is untrue that people change their opinion on the wrestlers, though. It's just that when a superstar advances to the main event, he'll have the spotlight on him, and his detractors would be more vocal. I don't like Dolph Ziggler, but as long as he stays in the midcard, why would I bother voicing my displeasure? He's in a worthless position.
> 
> ...


That's what I wanted to say and have been wanting to say for years. People need to stop with the "IWC turns on everyone" sentiment.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

All these clean losses makes me think that it's the beginning of a slow burn heel turn. Maybe the fans booing, the Authority constantly on Reign's back, and his losses will lead to him become more and more pissed off. Now before someone says that it's just Reigns being punished, maybe it is that, but sometimes opportunities come in different forms. Let's hope it will lead to a Reigns heel turn and a Rollins face turn.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pleasantly surprised the WWE actually chose one of the right options for once, when it comes to Reigns.

Once the ME became Balor vs Reigns, the WWE had really only 3 options: Have face Balor win clean, have Reigns win by turning heel, or turn Balor heel and joining with The Club. I was expecting them to choose the 4th option, which was about the worst thing they could have done, have "face" Reigns beat Balor clean. By having face Balor beat Reigns clean you immediately give Balor cred as a face. Second, with Balor you have the potential there to have a face that appeals to big portions of all the fan groups. Also, by having him beat Reigns clean it potentially creates a new "hero" for the hardcores and this one is actually a face character. Don't get to say this often, but great booking decision by the WWE, IMO.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

I wish I could say I was impressed, but it's the same old ish, repeated over and over. First it was NXT Paige beating the star diva clean, then it was NXT Kevin Owens beating the star John Cena clean, now it's the anorexic NXT Finn Balor unconvincingly beating the star Roman Reigns clean. Then in the end, none of them become the stars that the IWC and WWE hoped they would be because millions of ppl are not interested in typical Johns, they like those that appear to be larger than life... STARS. HHH needs to find a new concept for his bed buddies, it's already old.

I'll be back for Summerslam. Till then I'll be DVRing and skipping everything but Reigns and Orton's parts. I know the show sucks and I didn't even watch it last month. Tuned in Monday and they are doing the same crap that were doing a year ago. Repetitive. Thank goodness, Roman is backl. He can job all wants, he's the only watchable thing about the show.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Hard to believe that Roman Reigns has now lost three matches in a row clean. It feels weird thinking about it, considering how hard he was pushed and how much the top brass has invested in him.


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

razzathereaver said:


> Hard to believe that Roman Reigns has now lost three matches in a row clean. It feels weird thinking about it, considering how hard he was pushed and how much the top brass has invested in him.


Well, he won the Fatal 4 way. But it's still very interesting. Somehow I have the feeling, that thgis is simply part of WWEs plan to get him over again with the WWE Universe around autum/winter.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Those few silly folks trying to claim Finn getting the rocket strapped to him is the same as Reigns in 2015, consider the big, vital difference:

Finn is over.
Reigns is not.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

TheFaceofthe_E said:


> I wish I could say I was impressed, but it's the same old ish, repeated over and over. First it was NXT Paige beating the star diva clean, then it was NXT Kevin Owens beating the star John Cena clean, now it's the anorexic NXT Finn Balor unconvincingly beating the star Roman Reigns clean. Then in the end, none of them become the stars that the IWC and WWE hoped they would be because millions of ppl are not interested in typical Johns, they like those that appear to be larger than life... STARS. HHH needs to find a new concept for his bed buddies, it's already old.
> 
> I'll be back for Summerslam. Till then I'll be DVRing and skipping everything but Reigns and Orton's parts. I know the show sucks and I didn't even watch it last month. Tuned in Monday and they are doing the same crap that were doing a year ago. Repetitive. Thank goodness, Roman is backl. He can job all wants, he's the only watchable thing about the show.


What "anorexic" people look like apparently.










Perhaps Finn should ask Roman for some of his "special juice" according to you?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> *Being called an Idiot* by the GOAT.
> 
> Roman vs Jericho.


That would be, being called a STUPID IDIOT :jericho2


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

TheFaceofthe_E said:


> I wish I could say I was impressed, but it's the same old ish, repeated over and over. First it was NXT Paige beating the star diva clean, then it was NXT Kevin Owens beating the star John Cena clean, now it's the anorexic NXT Finn Balor unconvincingly beating the star Roman Reigns clean. Then in the end, none of them become the stars that the IWC and WWE hoped they would be because millions of ppl are not interested in typical Johns, they like those that appear to be larger than life... STARS. HHH needs to find a new concept for his bed buddies, it's already old.


The star Roman Reigns? God damn Reigns marks are the fucking most delusional in wrestling. He's Vince's biggest failure as far as top guys go. Bayley got a bigger pop at Battleground than Reigns as ever gotten. Being shoved down people's throats because Vince has a hard-on for him doesn't make him a star. Balor, Owens and Paige have fan-bases that Reigns wishes he had.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

Okay, I admit it. I knew nothing about Balor before last night, except that people on here raved about him both in NXT and Japan. 

When he came front and center during the intros I had a doubletake. Even with that beard he barely looks out of his teens and while he's not Daniel Bryan small, he was standing alone and you couldn't help but notice the size difference between him and the others. I had to wonder, how are they going to make him believable when he's against the bigger guys.

Then the fatal 4 way, he was beaten like a redheaded stepchild and then, suddenly, he's pinning Rusev? I mean Rusev probably has had dinners that were about Balor's size. 

On to the finals and Reigns was tossing him about like he weighed nothing. Typical Reigns match, same thing as with the AJ matches, he's always doing that. Then when he beat Reigns, cleanly, I almost spit out my shot of Jack. What the hell is going on? 

As a casual viewer I knew nothing about Balor, suddenly with no real buildup he's just beat two of the big brute guys and is going against Rollins at the 2nd biggest PPV of the year. 

What was the biggest surprise about Balor when I did check Wiki? That he's 35 years old! Sheesh, I would have said 25 at the most, I bet he still gets carded at places. 

Hopefully he comes out as the Demon Balor at SS and, just to see the entire IWC implode, beats Rollins clean (or with the help of the Club) and becomes the champion that quickly.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Finn beat Roman :maury


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

I was so sure that for Sasha winning that belt the letdown would be Roman winning in the main event. They truly made me shut the hell up. Big surprise.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Beating Reigns is a huge deal, but that's NOTHING compared to the other story. He's main eventing SummerSlam within ONE MONTH of his call up. Even Brock Lesnar didn't get pushed that fast. That's a way bigger deal than just beating a guy, no matter who it is. Kevin Owens beat John Cena clean on his debut when beating Cena was still a major accomplishment, and that was just a win to establish him as a threat. This goes far beyond that.

I knew they were gonna strap the rocket to him but I didn't think it would be this fast, but I guess I should've. Roman fucked up and Raw has no depth.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I was really pleasantly surprised by how they handled his debut. I mean the guy wins a Fatal-4 Way against established guys on the roster, beats Roman clean on his first night and is now going on to face one of the biggest guys currently in the Company, Seth Rollins for a brand new championship.

Has a new debut ever been pushed that hard? They shocked the hell out of me.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Beating Reigns is a huge deal, but that's NOTHING compared to the other story. He's main eventing SummerSlam within ONE MONTH of his call up. Even Brock Lesnar didn't get pushed that fast. That's a way bigger deal than just beating a guy, no matter who it is. Kevin Owens beat John Cena clean on his debut when beating Cena was still a major accomplishment, and that was just a win to establish him as a threat. This goes far beyond that.
> 
> I knew they were gonna strap the rocket to him but I didn't think it would be this fast, but I guess I should've. Roman fucked up and Raw has no depth.


I didn't expect it to be this fast too, but the fact that they called him up in the roster that has zero main event should have been a warning for us.

If they wanted to take time they'd have put him on Smackdown, where he would have dominated the midcard, since all the geeks are there, before moving up to main event.

Honestly I am intrigued, since the Shield guys have bored me to death and I'd take any new face being added to the mix. Lets see what happens.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Terrible. :no:


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

I knew that'll push him and push him fast. Now, i'll admit, pushing for the main event match for title at Summerslam wasn't what i was expecting at. I was thinking Rollins/Reigns for the title, and Finn/Rusev for US title, but i was surprised. Now, while highly unlikely, i wouldn't be surprise is the slightest if they turned the match at summerslam into a triple threat match adding Reigns.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Kinda feel bad for Roman at this point, lol, hopefully this was just a slap on the wrist, and he goes back to being a beast. With Finn winning, it should have been a screwy finish with Rollins screwing over Reigns, a run in by Gallows/Anderson, or something like that. Beating the guy they've been booking as the next best thing is beneficial, but when it's by a dude half his size, and clean mind you, it's just kinda like, "ughhh...well ok then?"


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Straw Hat said:


> This push should have gone to KO tbh. It was his time, but of course, HHH had to give it to one of his boys on his first night there. If Balor wins the title in his very first month, his push will be far bigger than Roman's.


Finn isn't an unproven commodity. He stayed in NXT for the sole purpose of anchoring the brand and drawing for their tours. In all honesty, he should have been on the main roster after Mania. I won't argue against KO being a main eventer as well, but if you can't see the dollar signs floating over Finn's head (specifically once that Demon merchandise train gets rolling) I don't know what to say. 

BTW, KO is a Triple H guy too. That's why he went over John Cena in his debut. There is a pecking order, but KO is a made man too. Just give it time.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Balor reminded me of Bryan towards the end a little bit. More than Cesaro, Ambrose, Zayn or any other babyface. 

I'm much more behind Balor already than I am behind any other babyface in the company. 

TBH, in a way Roman being built up like superman had its advantage. There is NO WAY in hell that Ambrose and Balor look HALF as good if they'd beaten a Reigns that had a 50/50 record. 

There always needs to be a guy (face) in the company that's considered unbeatable so that when he's finally beaten he really puts over the other guy. Beating Cena clean was what really put Bryan over at SS2013 and started the Yes movement. Therefore whenever the WWE pick their chosen babyface now, I ride the storm because I know that when he's finally brought down, it'll create the next HUGE babyface. 

Reigns taking his punishment like a man and putting people over legit is also getting me behind him. I'm sure that's part of the overall plan so I think it's a good one.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reaper said:


> Reigns taking his punishment like a man and putting people over legit is also getting me behind him.


Indeed major props to Reigns on that.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Ithil said:


> What "anorexic" people look like apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How corny and cute of you. 

He's anorexic by WWE standards. Too dried up for a wrestler going up against the likes of Reigns and actually beating him clean. Lollipop bodied weasel.

FYI, Adderall, the drug Reigns used, does not assist with muscles mass. Do your research before trying to use sarcasm with me. 



JC00 said:


> The star Roman Reigns? God damn Reigns marks are the fucking most delusional in wrestling. He's Vince's biggest failure as far as top guys go. Bayley got a bigger pop at Battleground than Reigns as ever gotten. Being shoved down people's throats because Vince has a hard-on for him doesn't make him a star. Balor, Owens and Paige have fan-bases that Reigns wishes he had.


He was the star of the show, so shove a soapbar into that dirty mouth of yours. Cursing does not make you intimidating, mature or smart at all. Reigns IS big. You think POP" determines success? Why do you think they never changed Cena or why they're not changing Reigns, though they had a whole month, his suspension, a huge opportunity to revamp his character, to do so? Reigns generates money for the WWE, he may not be a superstar like Cena, but he is definitely the biggest star in the company, outside of Cena and arguably Rollins.

Revenue means more to them, than a bunch of whiney boys from the IWC disgusted with Reigns. Owens, Balor and Paige combined don't even have the success or the fanbase of Reigns, hence their position (Balor will be joining them in a month or so) and Reigns' (main eventing two sold out 'manias, 3-4 WWE champion, the buzz from fans is undeniable.) position. Nobody gives a ish about those you mentioned except the IWC, a miniscule part of WWE's fanbase. So go find yourself a seat and while you're at it, find me proof that Reigns has failed in his role. Only a complete fool would believe Reigns ain't headlining 'mania again, next year.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Indeed major props to Reigns on that.


He could've easily have phoned it in but he didn't.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

WWE created a star in one night. One fucking night. I applaud them for going all in and making Balor out to be a superstar in a 3 hour time span. There's no point in waiting. Raw needs depth at the top and Rollins/Reigns is exactly what this show _doesn't_ need going forward. Rollins/Balor is fresh as a daisy and since I'll be there live to see it I am completely on board. :mark:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DOTL said:


> Stop acting as if people have an issue with the "chosen one" in principle. People hate it when management pushes people that have no business being pushed or in ways that ruin the experience.


Lol a lot of hardcore fans like to hate blindly on whoever they feel management is backing. Some hardcore fans play this meta game of "I'm not going to be told by the writer of a story who to like", even though that's how story telling works. Which is why anytime anyone wins the title or gets a push they suddenly go from "held back talent who deserves a shot" to "guy who gets Vince dick hard that is unfairly higher up than someone of real talent"

A lot of hardcore fans act like hipster music fans who love all the obscure underground artist and trash those who make radio.

Balor is loved because he beat the golden boy. Rollins is still on his come back tour high. But by HiaC there will be constant threads on why Rollins gets so much tv time and Finn will be "too small to take serious" "to model looking in the face to take as a threat" "too many abs to take as a threat"


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

TheFaceofthe_E said:


> How corny and cute of you.
> 
> He's anorexic by WWE standards. Too dried up for a wrestler going up against the likes of Reigns and actually beating him clean. Lollipop bodied weasel.
> 
> ...


I would like to see a picture of you. As someone who is skinny as fuck and close to being anorexic you have no clue what the word means. Balor is ripped as fuck. Quite clear you are a troll or have no clue what you are talking about.


Reigns the star of the show? Alright you keep sipping that coolade. Reigns is not a draw and if anything has driven some people away even as someone who think reigns has potential as a heel and is a good ring worker.

Also we needed something fresh and we have now got it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DOTL said:


> That's because Vince doesn't know how to manage his "top guys." He never gives them anything to work with, has them fight the same people 800 days a year, has forgotten that people CAN have matches outside of their rivalries and against other faces, and constantly puts them in corny purposeless promos that tell no story. Plus you gotta admit, the "The Guy" angle is weak to begin with. The top player is the one with the belt, or at least that should be the perception. Who draws the most can and should factor in, but the show shouldn't revolve around it.
> 
> Lastly, Vince needs to get it out of his head that he can still make a star. He's out of touch. Even regular fans are too sophisticated for that because of the internet. He needs to let people gravitate to who they wish. If he's fair and gives liked wrestlers and equal shot for a push, instead of insisting on dominating the tone of the show, then there wouldn't be as many haters.


So how do you even begin to write stories when your whole idea is "just let the fans naturally gravitate" what your saying makes little sense.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

I think this also was meant as punishment to Reigns. I'm glad for Balor though - him against Rollins should be a fantastic match at SS! I just wonder what they'll do with Roman next.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Theres no coming back after that drug test


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

"ROMAN SUX HE ONLY GETS PUSHED BECAUSE OF HIS LOOK AND BECAUSE HES BIGGER THAN THE INDY GUYS AND BECAUSE VINCE LOVES HIM"

"BALOR SUX HE ONLY GETS PUSHED BECAUSE OF HIS LOOK EVEN THOUGH HES A VANILLA MIDGET HES NOT BELIEVABLE AND TRIPLE H LOVES HIM"

:lmao

Never change WF.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

> Reigns taking his punishment like a man and putting people over legit is also getting me behind him.


Like he has a choice :lmao


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm :mark: pretty hard at the prospects of Seth/Finn


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

So how is everyone (or the majority I should say) okay with Finn pratically being shoved down our throats ?

- Pinned US Champion in debut match

- Pinned 4 Time WWE Champ/ 2 time WM Main Eventer in the Main Event of Raw

- Is going to Co- Main Event one of the Big Four PPV's of the year and wrestle for a World Championship 

How are ppl okay with this ? When others have gotten sh*t for being shoved down our throats


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> So how is everyone (or the majority I should say) okay with Finn pratically being shoved down our throats ?
> 
> - Pinned US Champion in debut match
> 
> ...


The guy had a reputation as one of the best wrestlers in the world before his run in WWE, he might gear it up again.
He's got the look.
He has an awesome ring presence. and a Fucking ace gimmick and entrance. And he's 34, might as well capitalize now on him.

If people haven't realized that NXT IS PART OF WWE PROGRAMMING, it's your own god damn fault. You should know it, they made it clear with the Zayn/KO angle, if you're in the WWE Universe, you are expected to watch NXT, and they're usually going by that.

Now, I can't wait for the WWE ignorant Sheep ( you know who you are  ) to start cheering and defending Balor when they bashed him just a week ago because they assumed he wouldn't be pushed as a star. Now that he's getting a big push, you must like who the company tells you to, AM I RIGHT?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

*First off I would like to say, I'm not a Finn hater and I believe he's a heck of a ring talent.*

I put this comment in the Finn beating Roman clean thread and I was just curious is all ?

On his debut night on the Main Roster Balor has:

- Pinned the U.S. Champion

- Pinned a 4 Time WWE WHC/ 2 time WM Main Eventer

- Is going to Co Main Event one of the big four PPV's of the year and wrestle for a World Championship 

It was pretty well recieved and I was just wonder why people havent given this sh*t ? When others have gotten sh*t ? Is it because he's one of the favorites ? What is it ? And again no one is hating on Balor


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

Let some time pass. I'm not a fan myself but I'm not jumping on the hate wagon too fast.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

Because it's only one show.

When it's predictable and ongoing then it gets shit on. This is a guy getting an early push, so it's different.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> The guy had a reputation as one of the best wrestlers in the world before his run in WWE, he might gear it up again.
> He's got the look.
> He has an awesome ring presence. and a Fucking ace gimmick and entrance. And he's 34, might as well capitalize now on him.
> 
> If people haven't realized that NXT IS PART OF WWE PROGRAMMING, it's your own god damn fault. You should know it, they made it clear with the Zayn/KO angle, if you're in the WWE Universe, you are expected to watch NXT, and they're usually going by that.


Mhmmmm, thanks for the insight :hmm:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

Of the available options, I would argue that it was probably the best one. It also puts NXT over hard, which is vital given how many relatively recent call-ups are on the main roster.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

It's too early to condemn Superman Finn, but he does seem like he's on the road to Krypton.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

He's the flavor of the week, right now. I wonder how long would he be kept loved until the usual hate threads would start showing up.

People bitched on both Sheamus and Roman Reigns when given an immediate push to the championship matches. Sheamus going against John Cena in TLC 2009 and Reigns against Brock Lesnar at Wrestlemania 31.

Finn Balor, to me, is neutral from my part. I do like him and wish him luck and hope for his success in the WWE but that's about it. Is he gonna become on of my all-time favorites? Maybe... maybe not... I'm totally neutral with him.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

Because shoving something implies that the other party isn't receptive. 

The Raw audience's body was ready for Finn. :hayden3


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

If he wins at SS I could buy this argument. Not now though


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

Difference is, Balor is actually good, and has the resume to back it up, as well as the support of fans. Don't fret though, he hasn't main evented two Wrestlemanias in a row yet against the majority of paying customers' wishes.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

He's their #1 prospect from NXT and had a proper debut. Comparing this to Roman's booking is a major stretch.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

Because he is a highly fan favorite in the pro wrestling community and did a good job last night in his debut on RAW. He was impressive in both of his matches and looked good beating credible opponents.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

Because it's Finn. People like Finn, people hate Roman. If Baron Corbin came in and beat Seth Rollins on his first night, people would be in tears. I have mixed feelings about it. I personally prefer people to rise up the card than just going straight to the top. It makes things more believable and makes the mid card belts matter. With that being said, Raw is in a tough spot because Rollins and Reigns are the only two established main eventers. If guys like Kevin Owens and Cesaro were more established and not booked like geeks, then maybe they could step up into that spot instead of hotshotting Finn. Or if they were not so hellbent on protecting Brock, maybe he could face Seth, seeing as that story between them never concluded...


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

He sucks honestly, so it's a shame he's getting this push

I do wonder how many people on this forum who pointed out what a boring NXT champion he was are raving about his Raw debut...cause it's not like wrestling fans ever show hypocrisy.

I really hate the term vanilla midget...but Finn Balor is a vanilla midget.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

When someone gives me a plate full of food, and turns out it's food I like, no one will have to "shove it down my throat" as I'll be cramming it in there myself. 

The shoving only occurs when I take my first few bites, mention I don't like it, yet the waiter keeps putting full plates in front of my face and refuses to serve me anything else, despite my recurring comments regarding my personal dislike.

Savy?


----------



## KevinOwensKO (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

Can't compare Roman to Finn. Finn is probably one of the best in ring performers of all time, he deserves everything he gets just for that and more.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

How can you shove something down people's throat that people want? Now to people who dislike Finn yes he is being shoved down their throat


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

I know right, OP? I'M SO FUCKING TIRED OF BALOR'S SUPERMAN BOOKING. It's just been the same shit every time he's appeared on Raw.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> So how is everyone (or the majority I should say) okay with Finn pratically being shoved down our throats ?
> 
> - Pinned US Champion in debut match
> 
> ...


The guy is a 16 year vet who has done battle with people far more dangerous than Roman Reigns. Him beating Roman is a surprise to WWE fans, but it's not a stretch of kayfabe.

Also, when he wins a Royal Rumble (establishing the record for eliminations) and is in the main event of Wrestlemania two years in a row for the title, then you can talk about it being "shoved down".

And besides, it's only shoving if the fans don't want to eat it up, and they seemed really behind Finn tonight.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*



Arkham258 said:


> He sucks honestly, so it's a shame he's getting this push
> 
> *I do wonder how many people on this forum who pointed out what a boring NXT champion he was are raving about his Raw debut...cause it's not like wrestling fans ever show hypocrisy.
> *
> I really hate the term vanilla midget...but Finn Balor is a vanilla midget.


I'm a big fan of Balor, but this part is so freaking true nail on the head. It's the typical guys here that jump on any bandwagon, or the ones that cheer the guys "getting pushed" so they could pretend to be so happy when they win online. I'm sure many Roman marks will soon become Finn marks if he gets the similar push/Unbeatable Demon.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*



Arkham258 said:


> He sucks honestly, so it's a shame he's getting this push
> 
> I do wonder how many people on this forum who pointed out what a boring NXT champion he was are raving about his Raw debut...cause it's not like wrestling fans ever show hypocrisy.
> 
> I really hate the term vanilla midget...but Finn Balor is a vanilla midget.


I couldn't spot one good thing said about Balor's reign in the NXT thread among the past few months, but now ? boy oh boy



AryaAnark said:


> I know right, OP? I'M SO FUCKING TIRED OF BALOR'S SUPERMAN BOOKING. It's just been the same shit every time he's appeared on Raw.


lol, you need to relax. I asked a simple question, looking for genuine responses. No need to be a dick about it.


----------



## Frantics (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

Well for starters, i for one didn't want to see a Reigns vs Rollings matchup again, not for summerslam, this is a new and refreshing match-up, besides..it's not like he's gonna win, we all know Rollins is winning that, it's too early for Balor to be getting that, WWE is just introducing him to us, giving him a match with one of Raw's biggest stars, i mean they did that with KO and Cena, i don't see that big of a problem, and again, he's not exactly winning this, it's just a match for him, Rollins is winning this, afterwards, Balor will probably feud with..Rusev or KO i'm guessing, plenty of options for him.

Plus it's only one show, now if he continuously did this each and every night, beat 2 guys in one night, winning every match, then yeah that's when we can kinda scratch our heads, but for now, i for one have no problem with this, especially since this is a new and refreshing match-up.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> *First off I would like to say, I'm not a Finn hater and I believe he's a heck of a ring talent.*
> 
> I put this comment in the Finn beating Roman clean thread and I was just curious is all ?
> 
> ...


How is he being shoved down our throats? If he is a 3 or 4 time WWE champion in a 4 month span than we can talk.

this is how you are supposed to debut new talent, not the shit 50/50 booking most new talent gets.

Plus Finn has been a top start for over 10-15 years and been in the business for over 20 years. Reigns was still green when he got his superman push and his push of him never losing clean lasted for like what two years? If Finn gets to that point then we can talk. This is two matches, even if he does win the title its still not on the RR level.

This is how you are supposed to treat big named stars when they debut.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

Why are they okay with it? Well firstly, that's a generalization, not all people _are_ happy with it.

As for the people that are okay with it? He's a guy who has paid his dues all over the world wrestling in smaller promotions. In that regard, he hasn't been thrown straight to the top (prior to being signed by the WWE), he's had to work his way to get to the big leagues. Beating Reigns has also factored into it, Reigns is disliked by many and is somewhat the opposite of Balor as he hasn't worked his way through smaller promotions to get *here*, he was given his spot and thrown to the top whilst still rather green because he has THE LOOK. At least that's my rough analysis of the situation.

Furthermore, it is somewhat refreshing to have a new guy in the main roster main event and him beating Roman signaled to a lot of fans a "shift", if you will in the direction of the product.

I currently don't have much of an opinion on Balor. I'm somewhat indifferent. He has a cool entrance and cool music, so that got my attention straight away. He's decent in the ring too. But that doesn't mean a HUGE amount to me as long as you can tell a good story with your wrestling. His mic work I'm unfamiliar with but I'll follow him closely.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> So how do you even begin to write stories when your whole idea is "just let the fans naturally gravitate" what your saying makes little sense.


Easy. Don't stand in between a naturally growing fanbase and a wrestler. If fans like something about a wrestler, don't insist on burying him or her just because you didn't plan it. Usually that backfires anyway.*cough*Daniel Bryan*cough* 

As for the story, it should be there to ensure EVERYONE is used in a way that showcases their strengths and minimizes their weaknesses. I don't understand why every wrestler needs to be branded as an A, B, or C player, even if that is functionally true. If the goal is to tell a story then each character in that story needs to be interesting. And considering this is wrestling not not a TV series, each character needs to be designed with the goal of pleasing the audience.

If they follow through with this then the audience will do as I mentioned. Gravitate naturally to the people they like most.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*



birthday_massacre said:


> How is he being shoved down our throats? If he is a 3 or 4 time WWE champion in a 4 month span than we can talk.
> 
> this is how you are supposed to debut new talent, not the shit 50/50 booking most new talent gets.
> 
> ...


So you're supposed to thrust all big named starts directly into the main event upon there debut. Not naturally build them and progress ? :hmm:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Arkham258 said:


> He sucks honestly, so it's a shame he's getting this push
> 
> I do wonder how many people on this forum who pointed out what a boring NXT champion he was are raving about his Raw debut...cause it's not like wrestling fans ever show hypocrisy.
> 
> I really hate the term vanilla midget...but Finn Balor is a vanilla midget.


Never felt he was a boring or bad champion. He always had great matches and the build with Joe/Balor was fun. So I was stoked to see this push.

Now, I will say I want more Prince Devitt injected into the character, but he is at least a face I want to cheer.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

The people that were shitting on Finn's NXT title reign certainly weren't celebrating when he won on Raw this week. At least, I think most of them weren't (like myself). Stop generalizing.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> So you're supposed to thrust all big named starts directly into the main event upon there debut. Not naturally build them and progress ? :hmm:


If they are a huge star then yes. Did you really want to see Reigns vs Rollins again? How about something fresh and new. 

When Hall and Nash went to WCW did they start off getting built up? NO they were in the main event right away then had Hogan join them.

He was already built up in NXT and is the longest reigning NXT champion ever. 

AJ Styles when he debut started in the main event as well. No one complained about that. Because that is how you are supposed to book wrestling. That's how logic works. it's not like Balor is some green rookie like Reigns was and did not earn anything.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

Cus Balor has qualities worth pushing. 

The issue isn't even the push in most cases. It's the contrivance.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*



Kabraxal said:


> Never felt he was a boring or bad champion. He always had great matches and the build with Joe/Balor was fun. So I was stoked to see this push.
> 
> Now, I will say I want more Prince Devitt injected into the character, but he is at least a face I want to cheer.


THIS.

We need cocky Finn Balor instead of goodie goodie smiley vanilla Balor. he needs to turn heel (at the same time turning Rollins face) and join Gallows and Anderson at SS to form the Balor Club in the WWE. Then give Anderson and Gallows the tag titles and let them run with it.

You will have fresh champions and let them take the ball and run with it.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Arkham258 said:


> He sucks honestly, so it's a shame he's getting this push
> 
> I do wonder how many people on this forum who pointed out what a boring NXT champion he was are raving about his Raw debut...cause it's not like wrestling fans ever show hypocrisy.
> 
> I really hate the term vanilla midget...but Finn Balor is a vanilla midget.


A vanilla midget who unlike Zayn, Rollins, Owens, Joe etc was the face of nxt expanding. He was the guy who they placed on the posters and tickets, who they sent to Beast in the East, who main prevented Brooklyn, London, and Dallas. He headlined the tours outside Florida. He moved merchandise to the point the first balor club worldwide stuff came out over a year ago before the club or styles was a thought in wwe. 

Balor is easily the best and most enigmatic and iconic wrestler nxt has ever birthed and he grew the brand to a point Roh, tna, lu, and all these companies have never ever come close to.

I said it when the draft was announced. Balor was safe under Vince because unlike everyone before him he was already printed money. And more so than money he had the common Damon sense to change his style a month in to be more formulaic so he can work the same match every night in tv and house shows. His only flaw was fixed by triple h which was all showmanship based such as looking at a camera, stopping, posing, and pandering which he did to the point everyone ate it up by the time his demon persona debuted and he showed on Raw without the paint as he never where every camera angle was in a way guys like Cesaro still don't. 

Balor doesn't need the club, the guy is the face that will be at the forefront of Raw for years to come and is the standard bearer of nxt the brand emerging over developmental


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*










That's my guess.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

*Don't worry OP, people are already starting to turn on him.


Also why are people saying "vanilla midget"? First of all there's nothing vanilla bout him and secondly in the match with Roman last night he was almost as tall as Roman. I don't get it.*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*



birthday_massacre said:


> If they are a huge star then yes. Did you really want to see Reigns vs Rollins again? How about something fresh and new.
> 
> When Hall and Nash went to WCW did they start off getting built up? NO they were in the main event right away then had Hogan join them.
> 
> ...


AJ's first feud was against Chris Jericho and he lost the blowoff at Wrestlemania. He was in his 3rd month of the main roster when he hit the Main Event. This isn't gonna get anywhere tho, so you can have it here.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

Unlike Roman, people actually like Finn and want him to be pushed.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

It's his first week on the main roster.

That doesn't constitute a shoving down ones throat. He was their number one draft pick from NXT and was their champion for months upon months. They have simply built him and booked him like he matters and showing that if you are a top dog in NXT, you can pretty much be the top dog in the WWE and are showing off NXT as a great developmental brand (Rollins being the first NXT Champion and then having a solid reign as WWE Champion, Owens being NXT Champion and beating Cena clean on his debut etc). They are simply looking to build new stars now the fact that their previous top stars have all moved over to Smackdown and I thought they done a damn good job of it.

Now I'd love it if they started giving Balor the mic and allowed him to convey some character and tell everyone what he's made of, what's to come and allow him to build this feud with Rollins. I think they will both put on a show stealer at Summerslam but I want to be invested in this match by the build and not the anticipation of it being a good match.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Are people bitching this wasn't a clean loss for Reigns either? :lol

- Vic


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*



Arkham258 said:


> He sucks honestly, so it's a shame he's getting this push
> 
> I do wonder how many people on this forum who pointed out what a boring NXT champion he was are raving about his Raw debut...cause it's not like wrestling fans ever show hypocrisy.
> 
> I really hate the term vanilla midget...but Finn Balor is a vanilla midget.


In all fairness, presentation goes a long way when it comes to perception, and not just on an individual level. I'm sure you've heard the phrase "a high tide lifts all boats". Well, last night at least, the overall presentation of the product was stellar. Modified set, new theme, unique roster, and booking decisions that went in favor of the fans wishes for once. The individual parts add up to a fresher feel, and Finn winning the main event reinforced the idea of "new" that they pushed all night. 

Finn will still be a bit blah on the mic, but proper booking can overcome that if handled correctly. Last night did a lot to earn the benefit of the doubt and Finn was perhaps the biggest benefactor of it all. Let's see how they follow it up next week.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ste1592 said:


> I didn't expect it to be this fast too, but the fact that they called him up in the roster that has zero main event should have been a warning for us.
> 
> If they wanted to take time they'd have put him on Smackdown, where he would have dominated the midcard, since all the geeks are there, before moving up to main event.
> 
> Honestly I am intrigued, since the Shield guys have bored me to death and I'd take any new face being added to the mix. Lets see what happens.


Yeah, I knew he'd be main eventing really fast, I just thought that Roman being on Raw would keep him at bay for a couple PPV's, but they're really going with the idea that Roman is gonna be getting beaten for a while to set up a redemption angle. A spectacular failure it's set to be.

I'm not a fan of Balor, but he can work, so that's at least one thing he has that Roman doesn't, along with, in stark contrast to Reigns, not having a face you want to punch. I'd prefer Owens and Zayn to be the guys on Raw, but what can you do. Anything is better than Reigns.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> AJ's first feud was against Chris Jericho and he lost the blowoff at Wrestlemania. He was in his 3rd month of the main roster when he hit the Main Event. This isn't gonna get anywhere tho, so you can have it here.


AJ Styles also did not go to NXT like Balor did. Balors build up was being in NXT, AJ feuded with Jericho one one the best wrestlers OF ALL TIME and one of the most decorated champions of all time and he got one of the featured WM matches. 

And I love how you are like oh it took him 3 months to make the main event, oh just three months, when Balor spent almost TWO YEARS in NXT, 

AJ Styles has been treated like a main event start from day one, dont even try to pretend he has not been. He is been one of the most focused on wrestlers since his debut.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> So how is everyone (or the majority I should say) okay with Finn pratically being shoved down our throats ?
> 
> - Pinned US Champion in debut match
> 
> ...


No idea but he is a entertaining performer who has potential to do great things on the main roster and looked impressive last night in his debut. I have not seen anything from this dude really until last night and gone off what the majority of people have been saying about him, but think he will be great. I love that they did what they did last night and not go the obvious route and choice. Things could really be changing within the company.


----------



## notalius (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

Finn is someone the people wanted .. nobody wanted Reigns to be pushed hard .. Finn got organically over while Reigns was shoved down our throats


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*



wwetna1 said:


> A vanilla midget who unlike Zayn, Rollins, Owens, Joe etc was the face of nxt expanding. He was the guy who they placed on the posters and tickets, who they sent to Beast in the East, who main prevented Brooklyn, London, and Dallas. He headlined the tours outside Florida. He moved merchandise to the point the first balor club worldwide stuff came out over a year ago before the club or styles was a thought in wwe.
> 
> Balor is easily the best and most enigmatic and iconic wrestler nxt has ever birthed and he grew the brand to a point Roh, tna, lu, and all these companies have never ever come close to.
> 
> ...


He can't cut a promo, has weak looking offense, and has a fucking gay gimmick where he pretends to be a "demon" when he's really just a pretty boy, underwear model who sounds like a boy scout in all of is promos

Guys like Balor are why some people hate smarks and the IWC. Just another guy that gets hyped up by them yet is nothing special. He embodies the term "vanilla midget" and I rarely use that term but it does apply to him.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

One show = shoved down our throats now?

Most people tend to go over in their MR debuts, especially when they're already very over, established stars with lots of hype behind them, like Balor. Reigns is obviously in the doghouse, and is paying for it.

Stop being so dramatic.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

BrotherNero said:


> Like he has a choice :lmao


Yes he does. He can phone it in. Make his opponents not look good. Undersell. There's plenty of shit wrestlers will do to circumvent their punishments without getting caught or further punished.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

I give it about a month of Finn whipping everyone's ass and telling Irish folktales on the mic (this is almost certainly coming when Vince hands him a script) before people start calling for his head.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> Indeed major props to Reigns on that.


Why give him props? It's his *job* to do what the boss tells him to do and on top of that he failed the wellness policy .


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

Lol Finn unlike Roman is loved by everyone. Roman was never that liked much compared to Rollins and Ambrose. Plus its only one show. I am pretty sure he'll rack up losses before his big match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*



birthday_massacre said:


> AJ Styles also did not go to NXT like Balor did. Balors build up was being in NXT, AJ feuded with Jericho one one the best wrestlers OF ALL TIME and one of the most decorated champions of all time and he got one of the featured WM matches.
> 
> And I love how you are like oh it took him 3 months to make the main event, oh just three months, when Balor spent almost TWO YEARS in NXT,
> 
> AJ Styles has been treated like a main event start from day one, dont even try to pretend he has not been. He is been one of the most focused on wrestlers since his debut.


lol, nice trying to sell the Jericho/AJ feud like it wasn't a midcard feud. And it wasn't a "featured match" the "featured matches" were the main event, the divas TT, Shane/Taker, & Ambrose/Lesnar. I'll say AJ has been treated as a big deal but he started in midcard. Build on the MR is the key here which hasn't happened.


----------



## JP7 (Oct 18, 2015)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

Reigns is obviously still being punished, Finn has worked hard to get where hes at, he had a amazing rep when he signed for NXT and has worked his socks off down there, wasnt people wanting him to debut on RAW for like ever? and now its happened and hes beat the man everyone hates clean, people are still complaining lol

imagine if he had lost, this thread would be "WWE burying indie talent again, where does Balor go now"


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

Reaper said:


> Yes he does. He can phone it in. Make his opponents not look good. Undersell. There's plenty of shit wrestlers will do to circumvent their punishments without getting caught or further punished.


Underselling would require him to actually sell in the first place to know what underselling is. 

Moves that put Super Cena on the floor only seem to stun Reigns for a few seconds then here comes the Superman Punch.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

themuel1 said:


> Underselling would require him to actually sell in the first place to know what underselling is.
> 
> Moves that put Super Cena on the floor only seem to stun Reigns for a few seconds then here comes the Superman Punch.


And yet Balor looked great in the finish and overall match. 

I guess he was wrestling someone else then.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DOTL said:


> Easy. Don't stand in between a naturally growing fanbase and a wrestler. If fans like something about a wrestler, don't insist on burying him or her just because you didn't plan it. Usually that backfires anyway.*cough*Daniel Bryan*cough*
> 
> As for the story, it should be there to ensure EVERYONE is used in a way that showcases their strengths and minimizes their weaknesses. I don't understand why every wrestler needs to be branded as an A, B, or C player, even if that is functionally true. If the goal is to tell a story then each character in that story needs to be interesting. And considering this is wrestling not not a TV series, each character needs to be designed with the goal of pleasing the audience.
> 
> If they follow through with this then the audience will do as I mentioned. Gravitate naturally to the people they like most.


 no you're missing my point, if your just letting the audience decide where do you begin to start?

I mean how do you choose between say Owens, Zayn, and Cesaro who have a similar size fanbases all saying they deserve a shot and are being held down.

How do you decide who should be what? You got fans cheering for heels like Owens, but would be pissed and say he's ruined if he went face. On the flip you got fans who cheer Ambrose now but still suggest he turn heel.

How do you start a feud between two people. Do you let the crowd organically decide who feuds? How does that even work? Do you poll on Twitter.

What do you do when you listen to the crowd and elevate a Sami Zayn then they just transfer the whining of being held down to Neville?

What about when fans are demanding a heel turn for Reigns so they can find reasons to cheer him?

Or what about the stupid fan logic of "We hate Superman win all the time characters. But get upset when guys lose. But also we think losing makes you more relatable and endearing than you winning, but we're still going to whine after every loss"?

Letting the fans organically decide is an awful idea. Because all that really means is "let the hardcore majority decide the show" except that hardcore majority changes opinions like people change draws. One minute general consensus is Ambrose is the best member of the Shield and should have got pushed first, the next he's a sloppy, too skinny, a joke, and his offense isn't believable as champ.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*



JP7 said:


> Reigns is obviously still being punished, Finn has worked hard to get where hes at, he had a amazing rep when he signed for NXT and has worked his socks off down there, wasnt people wanting him to debut on RAW for like ever? and now its happened and hes beat the man everyone hates clean, people are still complaining lol
> 
> *imagine if he had lost, this thread would be "WWE burying indie talent again, where does Balor go now*"


If he'd lost to Roman ? No, it'd be chalked up as a good debut, he would've lost to a 4 Time WWE Champion who's been the top dawg in a competitive match. Nice assumption though.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Letting the fans organically decide is an awful idea. Because all that really means is "let the hardcore majority decide the show" except that hardcore majority changes opinions like people change draws. One minute general consensus is Ambrose is the best member of the Shield and should have got pushed first, the next he's a sloppy, too skinny, a joke, and his offense isn't believable as champ.


Why do you like to create this strawman where you pretend that all these arguments and opinions are held by the same person/people?


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

Who said I'm ok with this. I dislike Balor even more as Reigns


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

Reaper said:


> And yet Balor looked great in the finish and overall match.
> 
> I guess he was wrestling someone else then.


Well obviously he has to sell the finisher as he has to be on his back being pinned.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

themuel1 said:


> Well obviously he has to sell the finisher as he has to be on his back being pinned.


Doesn't have to do it the rest of the match. 

I forgot that it's because of posts and posters like this is part of why I stopped posting in this section fpalm


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> no you're missing my point, if your just letting the audience decide where do you begin to start?
> 
> I mean how do you choose between say Owens, Zayn, and Cesaro who have a similar size fanbases all saying they deserve a shot and are being held down.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying fans should decide the story. I'm saying that WWE shouldn't try to decide for the fans who to like. In regards to the story, I think it should be done in a way that TELLS a story using all it's players, not just exist for the benefit of a single wrestler. We've already had that model and it's not sustainable. If the show is good and everyone is treated properly, then people will be there. 

Back in the day, I never got the sense that I had to choose between Eddie Guerrero or. . .Raven. I was able to cheer faces and boo heels like a proper mark, and I was a proper mark, because the story and feuds were natural. Not just some random hostility. But I was able to "like" everyone. 

That's a far cry from having a glorified sign that says "cheer/boo." Every storyteller knows this, why can't WWE understand it?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Reaper said:


> Reigns taking his punishment like a man and putting people over legit is also getting me behind him.


Didn't realize he had a choice. It's either do what Vince books or kick up a fuss and be future endeavored


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Reaper said:


> Why do you like to create this strawman where you pretend that all these arguments and opinions are held by the same person/people?


It's not when we know this shit happens. Nobody said everybody felt that way. But you can definitely tell when an opinion on something has changed in general amongst a group of people. 

Why people on WF try to pull the "but that doesn't apply to me or every last single person doesn't feel that way so it must not be true about the group in general" shit I don't know. 

Example not everybody in the US is in favor of gay rights, but nobody with sense would deny that the opinion on gay rights hasn't took a dramatic turn from what it previously was. You could agree to that right? And you would probably also agree that somebody shouldn't have to tell you that "America has changed their mind on how we view gays" doesn't apply to everyone because common sense tells you nothing is absolute.

We all see it, we all see how the moment somebody is lifted up hate comes out the woodworks and people go from being universally loved to fairly liked with audible grumbles. People go from hardworking deserving members of the roster to the lastest "he makes Vince's dick hard hurr hurr" guy. We all see it we all know it happens.

I don't feel the need to qualify statements with "well this doesn't apply to all". Especially when what I'm saying is fucking obvious. There's a reason "How long before people turn on ____" is always a thread.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DOTL said:


> I'm not saying fans should decide the story. I'm saying that WWE shouldn't try to decide for the fans who to like. In regards to the story, I think it should be done in a way that TELLS a story using all it's players, not just exist for the benefit of a single wrestler. We've already had that model and it's not sustainable. If the show is good and everyone is treated properly, then people will be there.
> 
> Back in the day, I never got the sense that I had to choose between Eddie Guerrero or. . .Raven. I was able to cheer faces and boo heels like a proper mark, and I was a proper mark, because the story and feuds were natural. Not just some random hostility.
> 
> That's a far cry from having a glorified sign that says "cheer." Every storyteller knows this, why can't WWE understand it?


How do you begin to write a story without having some semblance of an idea on what you want the audience to feel? At some point you have to make the decision on wheter you want somebody to be a hero, villain, or in between.

Then even with stories should benefit both parties I can agree. But I don't know how you do that when a lot fans look at a loss as the end of the world regardless of the story told or reasoning, unless of course they don't care for the performer.

As far as you never felt you had to choose I get your point, but at the end of the day the promoter was still intending for you to cheer and boo somebody. Raven was stealing wives and kids because Heyman wanted him to be beloved.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

People were complaining when Styles lost to Jericho in his second match saying he got buried, now theres a thread when Finn wins twice in one night calling him supercena :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

B/c alot of people actually like Balor I guess :draper2


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

It's simple. You wanna get somebody over, you make him a WINNER.

The problem is, when you do it with a guy the fans don't like, it feels like shoving down your throat.

When you do it with a guy the fans do like, it can be a great thing.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

Only been 1 day lol. Maybe if he headlines WM 33 and 34 despite being booed out of the building every night then maybe we can revisit this.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*



TheClub said:


> Lol Finn unlike Roman is loved by everyone. Roman was never that liked much compared to Rollins and Ambrose. Plus its only one show. I am pretty sure he'll rack up losses before his big match.


 Finn is not loved by eveyone.

I've found him pretty underwhelming at NXT and so have others.

However, they presented him amazingly last night and it really worked. Especially with the crowd being so receptive to him.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

The early push might not be a fantastic idea, but it certainly makes him stand out immediately to casuals who don't watch NXT much. Also, he's very popular with the crowds right now and has been for a good while so the fans are happy enough to see him get pushed as such. He's certainly good enough in ring to warrant such a push anyway.

It ultimately depends on how long it'll carry on for.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> *First off I would like to say, I'm not a Finn hater and I believe he's a heck of a ring talent.*
> 
> I put this comment in the Finn beating Roman clean thread and I was just curious is all ?
> 
> ...


Are you kidding me? Have you ever heard of NXT. He has been with the company for nearly three years now. His time has come and he deserves it. However, his debut was far too ordinary. Where was the "Demon"? I don't blame Finn for the lack of characters in the WWE. It's not his fault the talent on the roster has been poorly written and poorly developed. He went through NXT which is for "Development". Everyone complained that he deserved main roster years back when he was initially hired. Pick a side already. He earned his stripes in NXT as the face of the show and was over. 

Don't you recall how Kevin Owens came into the WWE? As you would put it "Owens must have been shoved down our throats with a feud and clean victory over John Cena". He made an impact on one of the most bland top stars this company has. Stars have to make an impact once they debut otherwise they have no other chance to remain legit. This company has no idea how to book anyone, or create characters that actually are something the fans can follow. The WWE's main problem isn't the actual talent, but how they are preparing the talent for the viewing audience. Part of the blame belongs to booking and creative writing. Part of the positive comes out of NXT where they are actually teaching people what it is they need to know and understand about the WWE.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

[USER][/USER]


BehindYou said:


> Finn is not loved by eveyone.
> 
> I've found him pretty underwhelming at NXT and so have others.
> 
> However, they presented him amazingly last night and it really worked. Especially with the crowd being so receptive to him.


Lol atleast he isn't hated like Roman for sure. I gotta say though. Too many pushes for Balor and crowd might turn on him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*



Arkham258 said:


> He sucks honestly, so it's a shame he's getting this push
> 
> I do wonder how many people on this forum who pointed out what a boring NXT champion he was are raving about his Raw debut...cause it's not like wrestling fans ever show hypocrisy.
> 
> I really hate the term vanilla midget...but Finn Balor is a vanilla midget.


I still don't like him and its solely on his character. Only reason i'm not upset is because Reigns kind of forced their hands.


----------



## Charisma Vacuum (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

The same reason people didn't complain about The Rock, Austin, and Hulk Hogan. 

They were universally liked.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

It's probably because NXT has become far more popular since he's been a main part of the show, and champion for a lot of his run. Along with a lot on here being familiar with his previous indie work. Also the reaction he got speaks for itself. Right now, with NXT being as big as it is, you can't really build someone to the level that Balor was on, and then treat him like a nothing on the main roster. Especially when fans are clamoring for his debut.

Unlike some who have been pushed and shoved down peoples throats without any warrenty or any success at getting them over, eg Reigns, Del Rio, Sheamus. Balor is already over, over enough solely from NXT that he out pops the majority of other guys on the show. Add to that the whole 'new era' thing and them wanting to give an impression of a genuine 'new era' and he works perfectly in the role he's been given.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

finn balor looks like a guy that could have a lengthy IC run or something, but he is not heavyweight title material. youre gunna put this twirp up against lesnar? really? just no.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

I said something. Dude asked why WWE got so good so fast, I said cause they are pandering to fans. But I also said, that even though they are doing what fans want, there might be less risk than before, but there is still cause and effect. Owens, Zayn, Cesaro and Rusev, their best workers, all got pushed wayside. 

WWE did a cheap shot. Instead of pushing Roman out the way to open up opportunity, instead of giving the guys who have been doing Match of the Year and put in tons of work, they pick their next "favorite", and bring up Finn. Finn is just their next face of the company, but people got so use to Roman, that forget that just because someone is WWE's favorite, doesn't mean he can't be the fans favorite.


So as far as WWE are concerned they did what they wanted, but we forced them to make a move much quicker than they would have, so we had WWE do what they did to Roman, but for Finn, and overpush super soon. Freaking Zayn and Cesaro still have ZERO titles in WWE. Rusev and Owens were thrown bones, but wasn't Owens put in Summerslam?!?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*



AryaDark said:


> *
> 
> 
> Also why are people saying "vanilla midget"? First of all there's nothing vanilla bout him and secondly in the match with Roman last night he was almost as tall as Roman. I don't get it.*


What your eyes are horrible Reigns is a legit 6ft 3in 260lb plus man Balor is billed at 5ft 11in and 190lb who's probably really 5ft 10 180lbs. They aren't close in height, weight, or size.


Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*



MarkovKane said:


> Freaking Zayn and Cesaro still have ZERO titles in WWE. Rusev and Owens were thrown bones, but wasn't Owens put in Summerslam?!?


For the record Cesaro is a former US Champ, Tag Champ, and Andre the Giant Memorial tournament winner.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*



JP7 said:


> Reigns is obviously still being punished, Finn has worked hard to get where hes at, he had a amazing rep when he signed for NXT and has worked his socks off down there, wasnt people wanting him to debut on RAW for like ever? and now its happened and hes beat the man everyone hates clean, people are still complaining lol
> 
> imagine if he had lost, this thread would be "WWE burying indie talent again, where does Balor go now"


Such bullshit. A ton of people have been shitting on his NXT run for months now so stop going on about people turning on him. The latest person to have people legit (mind the pun) "turn" on her is Sasha Banks. I remember specific users on here that loved her last year (with sigs and avys of her) that shit on her every week now. I doubt you've seen any specific person actually turn on Balor and are just saying it to suit your narrative.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

So WWE makes Balor look like a top star on the main roster in one night and people complain? Why don't we just continue with stupid 50/50 booking which got no one over, and also Finn was in NXT (which believe it or not does exist and people actually watch) for 2 years and was the face of NXT for the past year, people want something different, Balor vs Rollins is different


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

...because the fans crave it:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*



Prayer Police said:


> ...because the fans crave it:


Can't argue with the paying customers :draper2


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*



AryaDark said:


> *Don't worry OP, people are already starting to turn on him.
> 
> 
> Also why are people saying "vanilla midget"? First of all there's nothing vanilla bout him and secondly in the match with Roman last night he was almost as tall as Roman. I don't get it.*


*I can't use the term Vanilla as Vanilla is actually good and is an actual flavor, has substance.

Finn Balor has no substance, he has no character or mic skills. Wearing face paint isn't a gimmick and doesn't draw, you need character and storylines before "looks".*



The Definition of Technician said:


> I'm a big fan of Balor, but this part is so freaking true nail on the head. It's the typical guys here that jump on any bandwagon, or the ones that cheer the guys "getting pushed" so they could pretend to be so happy when they win online. I'm sure many Roman marks will soon become Finn marks if he gets the similar push/Unbeatable Demon.


:applause


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

I actually like of idea of Balor vs Rollins. I don't think Balor is gonna win but I'll be happy if comes off looking credible.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*



Stephen90 said:


> I actually like of idea of Balor vs Rollins. I don't think Balor is gonna win but I'll be happy if comes off looking credible.


*Why do you like the idea of Balor vs Rollins?

What Great, Innovative Storylines or Promos do you see coming forth from this feud that makes you like this idea?

Please explain in detail.*


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

To Finn's defense, he is talented, can work a good entertaining match and maybe talk as well and is a fresh pick and even though a roman fan... I still wanted finn to win cuz i dont want to see reigns vs rollins for the millionth time.

As for smarks, well cuz he is DA INDY GUY.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

Waiting for the "Finn turns heel and has Anderson/Gallows help him defeat Rollins at Summer Slam" thread.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*



RLStern said:


> *Why do you like the idea of Balor vs Rollins?
> 
> What Great, Innovative Storylines or Promos do you see coming forth from this feud that makes you like this idea?
> 
> Please explain in detail.*


1 They'll have a good match for one. 
2 They're new stars who are over. 
3 The promos could be about how Finn can't hang in the big leagues.


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

Hmm. So far I've seen. 

1) It's acceptable because it isn't as bad as how Reigns was booked. 
2) He was the best option. 
3) People are just SUDDENLY turning on Balor. 

These points don't even need to be addressed. Don't take them seriously.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> How do you begin to write a story without having some semblance of an idea on what you want the audience to feel? At some point you have to make the decision on wheter you want somebody to be a hero, villain, or in between.
> 
> Then even with stories should benefit both parties I can agree. But I don't know how you do that when a lot fans look at a loss as the end of the world regardless of the story told or reasoning, unless of course they don't care for the performer.
> 
> As far as you never felt you had to choose I get your point, but at the end of the day the promoter was still intending for you to cheer and boo somebody. Raven was stealing wives and kids because Heyman wanted him to be beloved.


You just start. 

And you got to understand, there's a difference between booking heels and faces and forcing the issue. If each wrestler is given proper treatment and is allowed to do their job then people would get involved enough with the story that they can mark like normal. But if the bulk of the "story" is one guys beating up another guy and then switching who gets his butt whooped every night, people won't connect with the characters. That's why people get upset when their guy loses. There's zero psychology in the feud, zero in the matches, and they're too formulaic and usually go over for the "face." I put "face" is quotes because they're a face in name only. Most of the time they're just the company favorite. 

Imagine, instead, they sell us on the idea of the characters feuding, not insisting that they fight every night leading up to their "big" match, but actually feud. They can have promos, sell the match while fighting other people; so when they actually have their match (and do it well) people are appreciative for the experience rather than choosing to search for faults. 

And there's my point. Calling a guy a face then poorly executing his character and matches until people start to hate on him and choosing to continue on this path while trying to create the perception that all is well is not the same thing as wanting the audience to feel a certain way. Every storyteller wants their audience to feel something, but as the old adage says, show don't tell. 

If I don't get behind the guy you want me to naturally and of my own volition, look first to creative decisions and execution, not to me. The other way is arrogant and would be terrible practice for every other storyteller except WWE's apparently. 

In a sort of way, I'm putting the responsibility back into the hands of creative to make proper creative decisions. if people are allowed to make up their own minds concerning a show then the pressure should fall back on the WWE to deliver.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

Because people are hypocrites.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*



Stephen90 said:


> They'll have a good match for one. They're new stars who are over.


*
Why will they have a good match? what innovative storyline and character elements will make this match worth seeing and special and great?

You're not giving me any reason other than "they'll have a good match" and "they're new stars", they're new but what makes them entertaining?? You're not explaining why you like/are entertained by this feud. what makes this stand out from the others?*


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*



RLStern said:


> *
> Why will they have a good match? what innovative storyline and character elements will make this match worth seeing and special and great?
> 
> You're not giving me any reason other than "they'll have a good match" and "they're new stars", they're new but what makes them entertaining?? You're not explaining why you like/are entertained by this feud. what makes this stand out from the others?*


And they're over. People marked out when Finn won. What is wrong with trying to make new stars?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

I'm not and debuting him without his face paint was dumb as fuck. :lol And putting him in a title match this early on is idiotic. He can only go down from here.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*



Stephen90 said:


> And they're over. People marked out when Finn won. What is wrong with trying to make new stars?


*People also marked out for Dean Malenko... Wasn't a draw.

You have yet to explain why Rollins/Finn is different from any of the other stories, what great story and character elements there would be, why would anyone care for the match. You're using crowd pops as an argument and it simply isn't working, Malenko got pops too, yet didn't draw and was boring.*


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

Fin balor is the new roman reings


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

Why do you troll idiots presume to speak for fans? Balor has been on RAW for a grand total of 3 hours. Nobody is "okay" with anything. They were "okay" with his debut because it was shocking, he performed well, and because Roman Reigns SUCKS. 

We haven't seen Balor being "shoved down our throats" yet. Roman Reigns has been shoved down our throats for two years and counting, and it's fucking sucked, he sucks, so that's why fans were fucking sick of it. It's in no way comparable to Finn Balor.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

Wrestling is fake lad.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*



Godway said:


> Why do you troll idiots presume to speak for fans? Balor has been on RAW for a grand total of 3 hours. Nobody is "okay" with anything. They were "okay" with his debut because it was shocking, he performed well, and because Roman Reigns SUCKS.
> 
> We haven't seen Balor being "shoved down our throats" yet. Roman Reigns has been shoved down our throats for two years and counting, and it's fucking sucked, he sucks, so that's why fans were fucking sick of it. It's in no way comparable to Finn Balor.


lmao, one you're roweled up for what ? Two no one is trolling, never have been a troll never will be. Third you contradicted yourself. Fourth, you can waste your time with another angry butthurt reply, you won't get a response.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

give it time, everyone eventually gets hate on here.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

Because he looks sexy in his jacket.

But seriously, it's been one day. Maybe they went a tiny bit overboard, but they properly debuted a talent last night on Raw. He looks like a superstar. I don't agree with Rusev getting pinned even though it was a fatal four way because I'm of the belief that champions shouldn't get pinned. But damn, Balor looks great already. I much prefer debuting a guy like this than the Tyler Breeze route of randomly showing up on Smackdown, having a bad feud, and being a victim of 50/50 booking. In a perfect world, there would be a happy medium, but this is WWE. And Balor deserves star treatment.

And if the fans are enjoying it, he's not shoved down our throats. Let's wait until he breaks the Survivor Series record, the Royal Rumble record, become a 3 time WWE Champion in a span of a year, and main event Wrestlemania in back to back years all the while getting booed as the top babyface.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

Wins 2 matches shoved down our throats :HA 

What a pathetic statement to make, it was actually a surprise and refreshing to see here we all are thinking we're gonna get Roman v Seth again and WWE play it right by using some new and someone they drafted pretty high considering he was "NxT talent" they need to justify the draft and this was how they did it, Balor may not win but the match should be a good one actually like I said in another thread if Balor comes out as the Demon he's winning if he doesn't he's losing and they start a feud where he eventually brings out the Demon.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*



RLStern said:


> *People also marked out for Dean Malenko... Wasn't a draw.
> 
> You have yet to explain why Rollins/Finn is different from any of the other stories, what great story and character elements there would be, why would anyone care for the match. You're using crowd pops as an argument and it simply isn't working, Malenko got pops too, yet didn't draw and was boring.*


You cannot say he isn't a draw when he just made his debut last night. We don't know how this storyline is going to plan out but it is interesting and new.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> lmao, one you're roweled up for what ? Two no one is trolling, never have been a troll never will be. Third you contradicted yourself. Fourth, you can waste your time with another angry butthurt reply, you won't get a response.


I don't recall quoting you, or saying "MarkyWhipwreck is who I'm referring to" so calm your butthurt down, kid and maybe stop trying to count to four.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*



RLStern said:


> *People also marked out for Dean Malenko... Wasn't a draw.
> 
> You have yet to explain why Rollins/Finn is different from any of the other stories, what great story and character elements there would be, why would anyone care for the match. You're using crowd pops as an argument and it simply isn't working, Malenko got pops too, yet didn't draw and was boring.*


Thisn't my conversation but, and we all know WWE doesn't have to make sense, their feud could lead to Shield vs Demon Club. :draper2


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

It's one night. He's not being Superman booked.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*

- KO debuted and pinned John Cena clean.

- Brock Lesnar debuted and squashed The Hardys and pinned The Rock for the Undisputed Title shortly afterwards. 


- AJ styles main evented for the WWE title 4 - 6 months into his WWE debut. 


Similar to how Randy Orton was popped for a wellness violation and still main evented countless of times while RVD was banished to mid card purgatory forever. Or how Billy Gunn was fired for violating the wellness policy but Brock Lesnar was made fun of on the Highlight Reel, double standards exist, typically when fans actually like a guy. 



That's called life and sometimes, it sucks, but I've never heard anyone tell me that it was fair.



It's not like the entire audience was booing Roman once his push began. They were actually pretty hot for him, or we can pretend the crowd didn't explode once he eliminated Rusev in the battle royal on the episode of RAW Vickie gave him a shot to qualify for the main event at MITB. Similary, Finn will actually need to sour on fans before they make the claim he's "forced." 


It's "natural progression."


If he goes the way of KO or Brock, I'll wager most will be receptive. If he goes the way of Roman and Sheamus and fails to hold their attention, I'd imagine most will become vocal just like they did for those two. Again. It's called "natural progression" and the idea that fans in unison decided they were going to hate Reigns or Sheamus overnight is false. Just like Balor currently and KO, they had their detractors (unless we'll pretend countless of guys here weren't deriding KO for his gym shorts or weight) and fans gradually soured on them. As evidenced by this thread, there _*are*_ people that do have a problem with Finn, just like there were people who didn't like Sheamus, Roman or Owens. There are people who don't have a problem (yet) with Finn. Just like there were people who were neutral on Sheamus, Roman and Owens. 


This argument has never had any merit and actively evades the concept of logic in order to have an (errant) point to belabor about. That isn't me being a dick, that's just the reality of these types of arguments.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

So he wins 2 matches on his first Raw and we get this kinda thread. Swear it was written months ago because it was too be expected. People will forever try to justify Reigns super push. Balor has been ready for the main roster for a while, he's not coming to Raw to be severely protected like Reigns was. I'd say if the fans reject him and he continues to be pushed in the main event then he's shoved down people's throats.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> So he wins 2 matches on his first Raw and we get this kinda thread. Swear it was written months ago because it was too be expected. People will forever try to justify Reigns super push. Balor has been ready for the main roster for a while, he's not coming to Raw to be severely protected like Reigns was. I'd say if the fans reject him and he continues to be pushed in the main event then he's shoved down people's throats.


Who's trying to justify Reigns push ? :hmm: :hmm: :hmm: Nice assumption though.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DOTL said:


> You just start.
> 
> And you got to understand, there's a difference between booking heels and faces and forcing the issue. If each wrestler is given proper treatment and is allowed to do their job then people would get involved enough with the story that they can mark like normal. But if the bulk of the "story" is one guys beating up another guy and then switching who gets his butt whooped every night, people won't connect with the characters. That's why people get upset when their guy loses. There's zero psychology in the feud, zero in the matches, and they're too formulaic and usually go over for the "face." I put "face" is quotes because they're a face in name only. Most of the time they're just the company favorite.
> 
> ...


Why didn't you just say book better characters and stories lol. They way you said it sounded whimsical and confusing lol. 

I don't care for using organic in wrestling because it doesn't make sense to me. Outside of Zack Ryder most guys get over because they were deliberately put in spots to get over. Now I do get it in a Reigns sense when you're pushing something that doesn't work. But to me for example Bryan getting massively over after having multiple titles and being in important feuds isn't "organic". It's a story succeeding but it wasn't organic it was manufactured.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*



Stephen90 said:


> You cannot say he isn't a draw when he just made his debut last night. We don't know how this storyline is going to plan out but it is interesting and new.


*
We can only base what will happen on the characters and Finn doesn't have one. simply being new doesn't equate to quality, something can be new and suck. there's nothing interesting here, no story, no character, nothing, so how could you say it's interesting, you have given no compelling arguments to demonstrate your assertions.*


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

DOTL said:


> You just start.
> 
> And you got to understand, there's a difference between booking heels and faces and forcing the issue. If each wrestler is given proper treatment and is allowed to do their job then people would get involved enough with the story that they can mark like normal. But if the bulk of the "story" is one guys beating up another guy and then switching who gets his butt whooped every night, people won't connect with the characters. That's why people get upset when their guy loses. There's zero psychology in the feud, zero in the matches, and they're too formulaic and usually go over for the "face." I put "face" is quotes because they're a face in name only. Most of the time they're just the company favorite.
> 
> ...


:applause


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*



RLStern said:


> *
> We can only base what will happen on the characters and Finn doesn't have one. simply being new doesn't equate to quality, something can be new and suck. there's nothing interesting here, no story, no character, nothing, so how could you say it's interesting, you have given no compelling arguments to demonstrate your assertions.*


It's not interesting to you and you're not everyone. Moving on	:loweringangle


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*



Stephen90 said:


> It's not interesting to you and you're not everyone. Moving on	:loweringangle


*:risingangle

Evasion. Could not give any valid reasons to support your claims.*


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*



RLStern said:


> *:risingangle
> 
> Evasion. Could not give any valid reasons to support your claims.*


Says the troll. You still haven't proved how the Rock was a better draw than Austin.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Why didn't you just say book better characters and stories lol. They way you said it sounded whimsical and confusing lol.
> 
> I don't care for using organic in wrestling because it doesn't make sense to me. Outside of Zack Ryder most guys get over because they were deliberately put in spots to get over. Now I do get it in a Reigns sense when you're pushing something that doesn't work. But to me for example Bryan getting massively over after having multiple titles and being in important feuds isn't "organic". It's a story succeeding but it wasn't organic it was manufactured.


I didn't say that because there's more to it than just putting on a good show. It's a difference in philosophy. Instead of thinking of the crowd as something to manipulate, you think of the story as something build and to make believable so that the crowd has a reason to come to the reaction you hope for. Restore things like suspension of disbelief, ring psychology, the slow build. 


In other words, EARNING the crowd reaction you want.

This is what it means when I say a crowd reaction should be organic, not coerced.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

He will be turning heel by the end of summer for sure. 

As for the match I thought Reigns was the more impressive of the two.


----------



## LegendAS (Mar 9, 2015)

It wasn't their first match that night, so it's not completely clean. Maybe Reigns took more punishment in his Fatal 4 Way...

But anyway, HUGE win for Balor. I watched a replay of Raw, but before that, I accidentally saw that #Roman was trending on Twitter. Maybe that wasn't meant for Roman Reigns but for some other Roman. I don't know. Why would Roman be trending 2 hours after the show instead of Finn?


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

LegendAS said:


> It wasn't their first match that night, so it's not completely clean. Maybe Reigns took more punishment in his Fatal 4 Way.


C'mon let's not make excuses now. Balor got a definitive win over Reigns pure and simple. It was clean.


----------



## LegendAS (Mar 9, 2015)

Riddle101 said:


> C'mon let's not make excuses now. Balor got a definitive win over Reigns pure and simple. It was clean.


I want to see a clean Reigns loss, this is as close as anyone has come yet. But that's why Dean beating Seth at MITB wasn't considered clean, because both had matches prior to the cash in.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

Reigns is being punished, ate the pin, got called a loser (a little over the top imo) and then lost to Finn. It's his own fault. Still, he is seen as a top guy, he'll probably have a Randy Orton-esque career if he fails anymore tests, which isn't a bad thing.

For those wondering why Finn gets to beat Reigns and not get immense heat / crowd rejection is because if you heard Michael Cole at the start of Finn Balor's entrance all the accolades from all over the world he accomplished, that's why. Finn earned his way, and with the internet being such an easy thing to access, fans recognize and respect that more than just being "chosen" even though Balor is also "chosen" you know? 

For the first time in a LONG time, I'm not so sure of who will walk out champion, the draft was so far the right call. But it's only been a week so.


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

He'll just lose to Seth at Summer Slam anyway, but it was slightly surprising but had to be done. Keep Reigns up there, but at the same time not beat Finn and make people hate him even more.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

I've noticed a lot of criticism about this result and I don't get it. The kind of result is what is needed - you need shakeups like last Monday in order to get people talking and to build up new stars. In people's eyes, especially those who don't know what the hell NXT is, Balor is now a big deal. They know he is a must see guy after defeating one of the most dominant wrestlers of the past few years.

In order to keep the product viable you gotta keep things fresh and at the same time build up new stars. It's never good when the same bozo's are in the main event picture, no matter how over they are...you can ease off the gas a little so they are not far from title trail, but there is no need to have every single ppv main evented by the same 4-5 guys. For the longest time people complained about how the WWE would not try knew things, the same people were running the show, they need new blood.....you got that on Monday. It spurred a lot of discussion, but now those same people are talking about how it's too early, Balor doesn't deserve it, he's a vanilla midget....so in other words keep things as they were?


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes after all the complaints of most wrestling fans Roman Reigns is no longer the new Hulk Hogan or Ultimate Warrior.

They could say it was because of a punishment, but it's obvious is just WWE listening to its fans.
Enjoy it. (Y)


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Afrolatino said:


> Yes after all the complaints of most wrestling fans Roman Reigns is no longer the new Hulk Hogan or Ultimate Warrior.
> 
> They could say it was because of a punishment, but it's obvious is just WWE listening to its fans.
> Enjoy it. (Y)


Not really because they are still keeping him as a babyface.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

LegendAS said:


> I want to see a clean Reigns loss, this is as close as anyone has come yet. But that's why Dean beating Seth at MITB wasn't considered clean, because both had matches prior to the cash in.


There's a big difference between Ambrose cashing in his money in the bank briefcase right after Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins' match at MITB, and Finn Bálor beating Reigns in their match on Raw though. Ambrose deliberately took advantage by doing a run in at the very end of Reigns/Rollins and used a cheap tactic to win the WWE Championship. To win a match clean you must it must get a clear definitive victory with no controversy such as cheating, using dirty tactics, using weapons or some other sort of shena....ns, and Money in the Bank cash ins would also be considered dirty. Unless Ambrose did it like John Cena did a few years ago, when instead of doing a run in he outright challenged CM Punk for the title. However in Bálor's case, both Reigns and Bálor wrestled in two sanctioned matches on Raw, and his victory over Reigns was completely justifiable because both men knew the risks when they got into the ring, and they had both wrestled that night so it was a pretty even bout. There was no shena....ns involved as it was a pretty straight forward match. Both men brought it to each other and in the end Bálor came out the victor. Saying that Bálor's victory wasn't clean cheapens his win, which is unfair because there was nothing to suggest it was a dirty ending, it was complete within the norms of wrestling.


----------



## Jeremy Bandicoot (Jul 28, 2016)

Both men had competed over 2 hours prior to their match. They knew that they would be competing twice that night as well. That's like saying the winner of the King of the Ring tournament didn't win it clean or Jericho's win over Stone Cold for the Undisputed Championship wasn't clean. Balor definitely won clean.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

LegendAS said:


> It wasn't their first match that night, so it's not completely clean.


Huh? How does that mean it wasn't clean?


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Jeremy Bandicoot said:


> That's like saying the winner of the King of the Ring tournament didn't win it clean *or Jericho's win over Stone Cold for the Undisputed Championship wasn't clean.*


Did you even see Jericho's undisputed championship win? Both his wins over Rock and Austin were the literal opposite of clean victories.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LegendAS said:


> I want to see a clean Reigns loss, this is as close as anyone has come yet. But that's why Dean beating Seth at MITB wasn't considered clean, because both had matches prior to the cash in.


Come on now, you're just trying to downplay what they did.

Dean clocked Seth in the head with a metal briefcase and started a match with him immediately after Seth had just been through a major one, no recovery time. 

Balor and Reigns both had time to recover from their matches, and then they stood in the corners of the ring like you do before a traditional match, they had time to get ready, and Balor won. Plain and simple, he won. You can make up all the excuses you want to about how Roman wrestled, so did Balor so I don't know what that has to do with anything. Even if Balor hadn't wrestled and Roman had, WWE almost NEVER has anyone sell the effects of a match, they just treat it like it didn't happen. He faced Roman 1 on 1, reversed Roman's finisher, hit his own finisher and pinned him. It's that simple.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I wouldn't take these losses seriously.

Roman is getting humbled for letting Vince down, he'll be back at the top come Royal Rumble and WM.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Pretty frustrating that people want Reigns further down the totem-pole. Setting aside your favourites, he is one of the most improved in-ring wrestlers in the past few years. While his mic-work might let him down, he ticks every other box for a face of the company.

He does not need (and should not need) to take on any further losses (clean or otherwise) until his next title match. Adderall is barely relevant in the context of true drug (ab)use, getting pinned has helped the legitimacy of three wrestlers going forward. What more should really happen?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Desecrated said:


> Pretty frustrating that people want Reigns further down the totem-pole. Setting aside your favourites, he is one of the most improved in-ring wrestlers in the past few years. While his mic-work might let him down, he ticks every other box for a face of the company.
> 
> He does not need (and should not need) to take on any further losses (clean or otherwise) until his next title match. Adderall is barely relevant in the context of true drug (ab)use, getting pinned has helped the legitimacy of three wrestlers going forward. What more should really happen?


Yeah, he's so improved that literally half of his offense is Superman Punches.

Here's the deal. No matter what boxes he supposedly ticks, the face of the company is not determined by ring work, or looks, or charisma, or even mic skills (although they've never had a face of the company that couldn't talk and I'd argue it's essential). The factor that determines it is, did you get over? All the checkboxes are things that may or may not help you get over, but regardless, that's all that matters at the end of the day. If the checkboxes don't help you get over, then they don't matter. The deal breaker is, do people want to see you perform? And the answer with Roman Reigns is a resounding no. If the fans are rejecting a guy, you've GOT to get him out of the main event, it's hurting the product. You can blame the fans for the way they think about Reigns, but you can't change it, it's still there, and the paying customers have to get what they want for the product to succeed. The reason this "new era" started is because the product was suffering and they had to spice it up because for the longest time, they just utterly refused to listen to anybody and they got bit in the ass for it eventually.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, he's so improved that literally half of his offense is Superman Punches.
> 
> Here's the deal. No matter what boxes he supposedly ticks, the face of the company is not determined by ring work, or looks, or charisma, or even mic skills (although they've never had a face of the company that couldn't talk and I'd argue it's essential). The factor that determines it is, did you get over? All the checkboxes are things that may or may not help you get over, but regardless, that's all that matters at the end of the day. The deal breaker is, do people want to see you perform? And the answer with Roman Reigns is a resounding no. If the fans are rejecting a guy, you've GOT to get him out of the main event, it's hurting the product.


There are plenty of legendary wrestlers that had their offence contrived of chops, punches or kicks. Ever watched Jerry Lawler? Throwing the punches is hardly hurting him. And no, I'm not trying to claim he is "legendary" or on the same plateau as Lawler and the likes.

The crowd refuses to take to him because he isn't a creation of their willing. His push conflicted with their love for Daniel Bryan and the crowd has never forgiven him for decisions that weren't his. If people as bland as Randy Orton eventually got love from the crowd, there is hope for Reigns. Whether time on the sideline, taking a break or a feud against the devil herself does it, who knows.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

I kinda hope that Reigns costs Balor the title, pissed off that Finn got to Seth first. Roman goes on a "If I can't have Seth, no one can" kind of attitude, and by proxy kinda becomes Seth Rollins' bodyguard. He makes sure Rollins keeps the title because he wants to be the one to take it off of him. All the while Rollins is enjoying having the big dog scare everyone out of "his" yard. Reigns is acting very heelish, costing all the babyfaces that want Seth's title, but yet not completely because his motives the whole time is to take out Rollins at the right time. Maybe have some questionable moments when the two of them seem to be on the same page, like we really don't know what Roman is thinking. Maybe he's finally turned to the dark side and formed an alliance with Seth, or maybe this is all part of the plan too?


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Roman shouldn't be jobbing all the time but he also should never be the face of the company. He will never be accepted in that role. And he certainly shouldn't be one of those guys that has the " He can never turn heel" stamped on him. If anything he should have " He can't be a babyface" stamped on him. And WWE's excuse to not turning Roman Heel is " not everybody hates him" and that " He has some fans" Well so does every other wrestler and the company has no problem with them being a heel. They turned AJ Heel who was loved by almost everyone.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

The only thing that can save that man Reigns is a heel turn. Plain and simple. The fans want to boo him, well, make him a villain. At the very least the fans care about his character. They just don't like him.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

Finn beating reigns didn't look believable at all, after how reigns has been booked all these years and also seeing the size difference.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Are you guys complaining because Balor pinned him clean? While giving him shit for the past 3 years for being booked like Superman? 

This is the sole reason Vince doesn't listen to the IWC.

And no I'm not reading all the responses in this thread.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Overcomer said:


> ... now those same people are talking about how it's too early, Balor doesn't deserve it, he's a vanilla midget....so in other words keep things as they were?


Yeah, the "midget" comments are blatantly troll fodder and completely ridiculous.

Balor is billed at 5'11".
Reigns is just 4 inches taller. Austin & Punk are both only 3 inches taller.

The same people calling Balor a midget just as often bitch about wrestlers being pushed just because they're tall and muscular.

We finally have some people being pushed because of their talent and achievements, not just their look. FFS, make up your minds.

And don't give me the "achievements outside of the WWE don't mean anything" argument, because that's another blatantly ridiculous statement. The WWE scout talent all over the world. They are employed based on their achievements elsewhere.
Sometimes they're introduced with new gimmicks and built up as a WWE-owned property ...

But sometimes, as with people like Balor and Styles, their achievements before WWE are too big to be ignored when they debut for WWE. If you're not prepared to accept that as a WWE-only fan, that's YOUR problem.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

I dont buy into Balor as a long term main eventer BUT I did like how unpredictable it was, I also think it could do Reigns good in the long term. People resent him because hes perceived as being the WWEs chosen one, now that hes seemingly fallen out of favour with Vince and co it actually makes him a little cooler and more likeable imo.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: So, why are people okay with Finn practically being shoved down our throats ?*



RapShepard said:


> For the record Cesaro is a former US Champ, Tag Champ, and Andre the Giant Memorial tournament winner.


And clearly the better option to have won and faced Rollins at Summerslam.


----------



## ManiT (Feb 24, 2015)

IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> Finn beating reigns didn't look believable at all, after how reigns has been booked all these years and also seeing *the size difference*.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok.

Someone call The Great Khali.

We need a true champion in the WWE.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

greasykid1 said:


> Balor is billed at 5'11".
> Reigns is just 4 inches taller. Austin & Punk are both only 3 inches taller.


I don't think anyone has issue with someone beating someone else 4 inches taller. It's the obvious weight and strength difference where the issue lies.


----------



## Life010 (Apr 4, 2016)

DWils said:


> I don't think anyone has issue with someone beating someone else 4 inches taller. It's the obvious weight and strength difference where the issue lies.


So strength is determined by size?
Tell that to powerlifters who are usually smaller than bodybuilders but still have more power:wink2:


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

greasykid1 said:


> Yeah, the "midget" comments are blatantly troll fodder and completely ridiculous.
> 
> Balor is billed at 5'11".
> Reigns is just 4 inches taller. Austin & Punk are both only 3 inches taller.
> ...


Finn ain't 5'11 for shit, dude looks like 5'9 or 5'10 on his best days.


----------



## MGK (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes, and it was a complete joke. Balor is not worth burying a major star in Reigns. His jesus push will subside like they all do: see Kevin Owens beating Cena.


----------



## TaterTots (Jul 22, 2016)

MGK said:


> Yes, and it was a complete joke. Balor is not worth burying a major star in Reigns. His jesus push will subside like they all do: see Kevin Owens beating Cena.


The real joke was pushing a no-talent like Roman to the moon to begin with. There is a reason why the whole 2 year experiment failed. He did not deserve that push. Balor on the other hand is a 20 year vet with a ton of credentials and experience to his name.

Balor is just getting started, you just wait for him to pin Rollins (another midcard talent like Roman) clean at Summer Slam to win the title.


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

I hope this goes on.
If raw is shitting on reigns i like raw.
Thats nice.
They whole roster should go over this natural threat for a mic


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The issue isn't really Balor's height, it's his build. He looked like a toothpick next to Roman. 

I didn't realize how small he really was till he stepped into a ring with Roman. 

Dude needs to put on some muscle big time.

Now I understand why he wasn't competing with the heavyweights in NJPW.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Thin Balor is about 5 foot nine in boots with lifts


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Life010 said:


> So strength is determined by size?
> Tell that to powerlifters who are usually smaller than bodybuilders but still have more power:wink2:


Balor has a great physique but that doesn't mean it makes him a heavyweight. Look at Cesaro... He's got a great build, not overly stocky but strong as a damn ox. He would be heavyweight though because he's actually like 6'4" and at least 225. Problem with Balor is that he's like 5'9"... If he was proportionally similar but 6'5" maybe 225-230 it would make more sense to see him as a heavyweight champ.

Finn is like 5'9"-5'10" 180 lbs. and that's more of a cruiserweight range. It's not that he doesn't have the talent, it's that he doesn't have the typical heavyweight frame. This could be a setback in the long run especially when you have a guy like Vince with a size fetish.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Life010 said:


> So strength is determined by size?
> Tell that to powerlifters who are usually smaller than bodybuilders but still have more power:wink2:


Your metaphor frames Finn as a powerlifter and Reigns as a bodybuilder.

Lol. 

Strength _is_ strongly correlated with size, regardless of the fact that bodybuilders' size is somewhat aesthetic and thus one exception to the rule.


----------



## LegendAS (Mar 9, 2015)

Riddle101 said:


> There's a big difference between Ambrose cashing in his money in the bank briefcase right after Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins' match at MITB, and Finn Bálor beating Reigns in their match on Raw though. Ambrose deliberately took advantage by doing a run in at the very end of Reigns/Rollins and used a cheap tactic to win the WWE Championship. To win a match clean you must it must get a clear definitive victory with no controversy such as cheating, using dirty tactics, using weapons or some other sort of shena....ns, and Money in the Bank cash ins would also be considered dirty. Unless Ambrose did it like John Cena did a few years ago, when instead of doing a run in he outright challenged CM Punk for the title. However in Bálor's case, both Reigns and Bálor wrestled in two sanctioned matches on Raw, and his victory over Reigns was completely justifiable because both men knew the risks when they got into the ring, and they had both wrestled that night so it was a pretty even bout. There was no shena....ns involved as it was a pretty straight forward match. Both men brought it to each other and in the end Bálor came out the victor. Saying that Bálor's victory wasn't clean cheapens his win, which is unfair because there was nothing to suggest it was a dirty ending, *it was complete within the norms of wrestling.*


That is true. But Reigns wrestled later in the night and nobody knows if he took more punishment in his match. 
Maybe I would call it a "not 100% convincing victory" rather than unclean, because per definition it was clean. But it's almost like someone attacking the other guy before the match and then beating him. The attacked one accepts the match but if he loses, I wouldn't call it convincing and in that case not even clean.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

LegendAS said:


> That is true. But Reigns wrestled later in the night and nobody knows if he took more punishment in his match.
> Maybe I would call it a "not 100% convincing victory" rather than unclean, because per definition it was clean. But it's almost like someone attacking the other guy before the match and then beating him. The attacked one accepts the match but if he loses, I wouldn't call it convincing and in that case not even clean.


They both wrestled twice that night so it was a pretty even bout when you consider that they were both working double time that night, and it's not like Bálor did a run in and started the match straight away after Reigns had just won his match. There was time for both wrestlers to rest before the Main Event. If Reigns was hurt from wrestling beforehand then i'm sure WWE would have mentioned in commentary but they didn't, so there's no reason to believe Reigns might have taken more punishment during his match and that it took a toll on him. I mean if you watch his match with Finn Bálor there was no signs of weakness or injury in Reigns, he looked pretty healthy to me. You're grasping at straws bringing up the argument that Reigns was hurt or that he took more punishment in his match. Bálor won the match fair and square, and it was a convincing enough victory. I mean would you be saying that Reigns didn't win cleanly if he had defeated Bálor instead? Because I doubt there would be any question if it was Reigns that won the match. 

Look, if Daniel Bryan can wrestle Triple H at the beginning of WM30, defeat him and then get viciously assaulted by HHH, still come back later on and go on to wrestle Batista and Randy Orton in a Triple Threat Match where he was almost got destroyed by both wrestlers, and still win the the WWE Championship, then I'm pretty sure Reigns would have no problem wrestling twice in a night.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

hate it when the superman types of the company lose and the match doesn't feel right. like he didn't take enough damage to lose. 

cena did the same shit when he dropped the us title. fucking reigns was somehow getting stronger with each f5 and suplex brock gave him a couple years ago so it made no sense him losing like that.


they should have thought of a way for it to be more convincing. i do get that it's a weird position for balor cuz he wants to look good in his raw debut, but at the same time he has to hold back cuz it's still just a tv match. 

he can't show his A+ stuff in his first match so how could Reigns lose clean without feeling like something was missing.


----------



## TaterTots (Jul 22, 2016)

*Finn Balor is Roman Reigns' replacement as the top face of the company*

There is a reason why they picked Balor so early (#3 on RAW) ahead of both Brock and Roman. Their intent is very clear, the way they have hyped him up and how they debuted him should cue you on what they intend to do. Balor beat Roman clean on his debut night and moved to the title picture right away. He is a Triple H guy 100% and no doubt given the way he was booked on RAW that he is a Vince guy as well.

The days of Roman as the top face of the company are over and now Balor is taking that spot. So it doesn't really matters anymore if Roman is a face or a heel, he is no longer THE GUY.

Balor also offers far more to the bustiness than Roman could ever hope to. His work and recognition in Japan was instrumental for stars like Styles and Nakamura to sign up with WWE and he will prove very useful for them to reach that demographic, specially with how WWE is expanding to Japan. Also Balor with his look and the whole Demon gimmick is a merchandise goldmine waiting to happen. Add to that the fact that he is actually over with the fans as a babyface and it would be dumb to not push him as the top face.

Really, it out with Roman and in with Balor at the moment. Balor will also win the title at Summer Slam by beating Seth Rollins to truly cement him as the top face of the company and usher this whole "New Era" they have been talking about as of late.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor is Roman Reigns' replacement as the top face of the company*

From one bland guy to another bland guy. Perfect choice.

The more I think about it, the more I think they will actually put that silly Universal title on Balor. It would look bad for RAW if the Universal champ is someone who failed to win the WWE world title (which is now on SD) 3 times within 1 week. Balor, on the other hand, went through Rusev and Reigns on his first night and has never lost on the main roster.

Either way, the top 3 guys on RAW are easily the most bland and boring top trio in WWE history.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor is Roman Reigns' replacement as the top face of the company*

Depends on who gets the final say i think. If HHH has his way, i think he'd pick Balor, if Vince has his way, Reigns will return to the top soon enough. Vince may like Balor but i'd still say Reigns ticks more of the usual boxes than Finn does.The funny thing is, i genuinely think both Balor and Reigns are suited better as heels, their styles seem to suit it a lot more IMO. Finn is very popular and has been for a while though so there's no reason not to back him right now.

Either way, i'm glad that Reigns' booking has been toned down, and it's great to see a new face in the main event scene one way or another. I hope that the trend continues and we see a bit of variety at the top from here on in.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor is Roman Reigns' replacement as the top face of the company*

Only in WWE do you have heels as faces and faces as heels as they have zero clue as to booking to the person's strengths. Heel Roman would still make money for the company, lots of it if he did a great job. Not sure why Vince doesn't see this. Seeing a good guy go against a legit heel would be more money and better ratings than generic superman booking.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor is Roman Reigns' replacement as the top face of the company*



TaterTots said:


> There is a reason why they picked Balor so early (#3 on RAW) ahead of both Brock and Roman. Their intent is very clear, the way they have hyped him up and how they debuted him should cue you on what they intend to do. Balor beat Roman clean on his debut night and moved to the title picture right away. He is a Triple H guy 100% and no doubt given the way he was booked on RAW that he is a Vince guy as well.
> 
> The days of Roman as the top face of the company are over and now Balor is taking that spot. So it doesn't really matters anymore if Roman is a face or a heel, he is no longer THE GUY.
> 
> ...


Agreed wholeheartedly on them looking to make Finn the Human a big deal considering how he was so dominant in NXT. I also think that the reason he was picked above Roman during the draft was done as part of the humbling process that Reigns has been subjected to since his return.

However, I doubt that Balor's gonna usurp Reigns for the position of FOTC or beat THE MAN for the Universal Title at The SummerFest SummerSlam. Nonetheless, he's been on fire as of late and I'm stoked to see how he fares from here on out.

And in regard to the bolded part, I'm gonna have to disagree and say that Dana Brooke offers far more to the bustiness. 8*D


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Yep, he beat him clean on his first night and is going straight to the top at SummerSlam where he'll be winning the title. Vince clearly has a hard on for him because he looks like a guy who'll be in next month's Gucci catalogue, add in the fact he can't talk or has zero charisma and it's love at first sight. I wouldn't be surprised to be seeing him main-eventing WrestleMania against Cena in Orlando to be honest.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Don't forget he's Irish... Vince is Irish and has always pushed them... Sheamus won the WWE title from Cena almost immediately after he joined the Raw roster


----------



## LegendAS (Mar 9, 2015)

Riddle101 said:


> They both wrestled twice that night so it was a pretty even bout when you consider that they were both working double time that night, and it's not like Bálor did a run in and started the match straight away after Reigns had just won his match. There was time for both wrestlers to rest before the Main Event. If Reigns was hurt from wrestling beforehand then i'm sure WWE would have mentioned in commentary but they didn't, so there's no reason to believe Reigns might have taken more punishment during his match and that it took a toll on him. I mean if you watch his match with Finn Bálor there was no signs of weakness or injury in Reigns, he looked pretty healthy to me. You're grasping at straws bringing up the argument that Reigns was hurt or that he took more punishment in his match. Bálor won the match fair and square, and it was a convincing enough victory. I mean would you be saying that Reigns didn't win cleanly if he had defeated Bálor instead? Because I doubt there would be any question if it was Reigns that won the match.
> 
> Look, if Daniel Bryan can wrestle Triple H at the beginning of WM30, defeat him and then get viciously assaulted by HHH, still come back later on and go on to wrestle Batista and Randy Orton in a Triple Threat Match where he was almost got destroyed by both wrestlers, and still win the the WWE Championship, then I'm pretty sure Reigns would have no problem wrestling twice in a night.


If Balor wouldve lost I wouldve said the same thing. And Bryan won a triple threat match, everybody can win a triple threat with a bit of luck. And just because he did it doesnt mean everybody else has to be able to do the same and if they lose their second match its clean. Because its not. 

Balor beating Reigns was probably 95-99% clean


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

LegendAS said:


> If Balor wouldve lost I wouldve said the same thing. And Bryan won a triple threat match, everybody can win a triple threat with a bit of luck. And just because he did it doesnt mean everybody else has to be able to do the same and if they lose their second match its clean. Because its not.
> 
> Balor beating Reigns was probably 95-99% clean


The point i'm making is, wrestling twice is not a solid enough excuse for discrediting a victory as not being 100% clean. Like I said, there is no evidence to suggest that Reigns wrestling twice took a toll on him in the match, or that he was hurt. It was as clean as you can get on such an occasion. If Reigns had been injured during the fourway match and they emphasized it in the match as a way for Bálor to get his victory then I would agree with the mentality that it wasn't 100%, yet there was no clear indication about Reigns working hurt, nor did Reigns show any signs to suggest as such. I think it's best to just accept it as clean decisive victory and move on.


----------

